#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Что такое "нимитта"

## Ассаджи

Продолжая тему джханы, поднятую в предыдущих тредах, пора уточнить понятие "нимитта", играющее ключевую роль в сосредоточении.

Предлагаю начать обсуждение со статьи:

http://users.i.com.ua/~sangha/dharma/lib/nimitta.pdf

----------


## warpig

Здравствуйте
я скорее всего окажусь косноязычным из-за недостатка времени  :Smilie: 

Вопрос: насколько часто упоминается в Каноне "нимитта"?
В следующем отрывке высказано предположение о происхождении в комментариях трактовки "нимитты" как некоего признака предшествующего сосредоточению джханы:
_
For example, the Visuddhi Magga talks about having a sign (nimitta in Pali, this can be a light or other visualized mind-made pictures) arise in the mind at certain times when one is practicing jhana meditation (absorption concentration [appana samadhi] or when one gets into access concentration [upacara samadhi] or even in momentary concentration [khanika samadhi]. With each type of 'concentration' a nimitta of some kind arises. When this happens one is practicing a 'concentration' type of meditation practice which the Bodhisatta rejected as being the way to Nibbana! However, if one were to check the suttas, the description of nimittas arising in the mind has never been mentioned. And, if it were very important, it would be mentioned many times. The Lord Buddha never taught concentration techniques, having nimittas (signs) arising, or the chanting of mantras. These are forms of Hindu practices that have sneaked into Buddhism for a few hundred years. Their influences can be seen in the 'concentration practices' and in the Tibetan Buddhist styles of meditation, as well as, in other popular commentaries like the Visuddhi Magga. Thus, the current ways of practicing "concentration", do not conform to the descriptions given in the suttas. 
_
...что вроде  согласуется с вашей статьей.
...и "знаки" бывают, но сопровождают медитацию "концентрации". 
Автор работы говорит, что именно этим способам медитации обучался Будда у других учителей и они были им отвергнуты как не ведущие к освобождению. Взамен же Будда открыл другой способ медитации (описываемую как открытое восприятие, ребенка, например ) которому и обучал в дальнейшем. Возможно, что параллели с джайнизмом все-таки не настолько близкие. Цитируемый текст:

The Anapanasati Sutta 
--A Practical Guide to Midfulness of Breathing and Tranquil Wisdom Meditation 
by Ven. U Vimalaramsi

http://www.ic.sunysb.edu/Clubs/buddh...amsi/main.html

Автор, похоже, умышленно вводит новое (или мне не встречавшееся ранее название?) для медитации "Tranquil Wisdom Meditation", как противопоставление  разделению медитации на две части: сосредоточения и видения-как-есть.
Мне текст оказался очень полезным. Симпатичен подход к практике заключающийся в не-подавлении препятствий, а в оставлении всего как есть, открытии и расслаблении ума.  Очень похоже на какое-нибудь близкое сердцу дзенское наставление  :Smilie:  Возможно, это имеется в виду и в других текстах, но этот текст первый который донес лично до меня идею, что не стоит спиливать помехи вместе со своими нервными клетками.
Не все, правда, мне представляется логичным при такой трактовке (например, вопрос, как соотносятся тогда буддийские и джайнийские джханы), но мне кажется книга может оказаться интересной.

----------


## Ассаджи

Спасибо за цитату. Мне тоже нравится книга почтенного Вималарамси. У меня даже есть рукопись русского перевода, если у кого есть время, можно набрать и поместить в сети.




> Вопрос: насколько часто упоминается в Каноне "нимитта"?


Само слово употребляется по меньшей мере тысячу раз. При этом нужно учитывать, что оно имеет много значений.
В контексте сосредоточения оно употребляется довольно редко. Тем не менее можно обоснованно говорить о том, что во времена Будды оно имело такой же смысл (см. ту же "Сутту о поваре", 
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon...ta/sn47-8.html
"Нимитта сутту" 
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon...a/an3-103.html )

Другое дело, что в последующих интерпретациях интерпретаций оно стало толковаться или как некая визуализация, или как появляющийся свыше в трансе знак и т.д. В результате практика касин (сосредоточении на цвете) с искусственной визуализацией послеобраза приобрела плохую репутацию как не ведущая ни к чему хорошему (см., например мнение, высказываемое Ачааном Ли Дхаммадхаро:

For the most part, if meditators lack the training that comes from associating with those who are truly expert and experienced, they can become deluded or schizoid in a variety of ways. How so? By letting themselves get carried away with the signs or visions that appear to them, to the point where they lose sense of their own bodies and minds. Playing around with an external kasina is a special culprit in this regard. Those who lack sufficient training will tend to hallucinate, convinced of the truth of whatever they focus on, letting themselves get carried away by what they know and see until they lose touch with reality, making it difficult for any sort of discernment to arise.

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/thai/lee/craft.html

Так что практика отслеживания апперцепции вместо визуализации послеобраза может восстановить добрую славу практики касин. 

Интересен перевод "нимитта" Тханиссаро Бхиккху как некой музыкальной темы, на которую практикующий настраивается.

Есть один понятный всем пример сосредоточения - влюбленность, состояние, при котором молодому человеку (или девушке) повсюду видится предмет воздыханий. В этом сосредоточении есть некая "музыкальная тема", что-то общее для всех влюбленных.

Сам Будда в контексте сосредоточения иногда говорил просто об "апперцепции" (sa~n~naa) (как в Поттхапада сутте), не вдаваясь в детали. У влюбленного как раз изменяется апперцепция, он иначе распознает, классифицирует и обозначает впечатления.

Почтенный Вималарамси представляет скорее "радикально-обновленческую" волну в буддизме, в ситуации, когда верхи подрастеряли учение, а низы не хотят жесткой и нездоровой практики.

Если полностью отбросить не глядя все комментаторские труды, то от буддизма (по крайней мере традиции Тхеравада) останутся лишь смутные догадки и поэтичные слова.

Вот например, в Махарахуловада сутте Будда советует Рахуле настраиваться на четыре стихии: землю, воду, огонь и воздух. 
http://www.metta.lk/tipitaka/2Sutta-...ulovada-e1.htm
Только в комментаторских трудах (Вимуттимагге и той же Висуддхимагге) описывается, как же это делать.

Что касается сосредоточения, то Будда включил его в восьмеричный путь как важную часть системы. Пусть даже он многое позаимствовал из индийской культуры, что это меняет?

Я согласен с почтенным Вималарамси, что чересчур часто медитация дробится на саматху и випассану, тогда как Будда чаще говорил о медитативном погружении (джхане), в котором есть темы, успокаивающие ум, и темы, развивающие видение-как-есть. Это две стороны одной монеты - джханы.

Кроме того, часто игнорируется расслабление (passadhi) как значимый фактор Пробуждения, хотя он очень помогает в практике. Здорово, что почтенный Вималарамси снова вводит его в обиход.

----------

Михаил_ (04.04.2018)

----------


## Анатолий

// Таким образом, значение термина "нимитта" в джхане - раскрывается как сверхчувствительная (арупа) апперцепция (саннья) объекта сосредоточения//

//Таким образом, в контексте сосредоточения "нимитта" - это спецефическая апперцепция (саннья) практикуемой темы сосредоточения.//

Если принять это как окончательное утверждение, то (в контексте МН 121) возникает необходимость уточнения понятия: "тема сосредоточения". И некоторых пояснений термина "анимитта", который привел Ассаджи, как: "безтемного", "безобъктного", что соответствует, как я понял, английскому: "theme-less". Английское слово "theme", в использовании Тханиссаро, означает нимитту именно в смысле "темы сосредоточения"

Mindfulness keeps the theme of the meditation in mind, alertness observes the theme as it is present to awareness, and also is aware of when the mind has slipped from its theme. Mindfulness then remembers where the mind should be focused, and ardency tries to return the mind to its proper theme as quickly and skillfully as possible 

Хотя есть что-то похожее на  апперцепцию:

In "breath" practice, mindfulness means keeping the breath in mind as the theme of the meditation, alertness means being sensitive to the sensations of the breath

Интересно, также, отметить, что читая абзац:

Passage §33 confirms this reading by equating the successful performance of this first stage in the practice with the first jhana, whereas §§35-36 give advice on how to bring the mind to concentration if this method does not work: focus on the problem of the mind's not settling down, and bring the mind to an inspiring theme that will accomplish the desired end. 

,где в роли §35 выступает "сутта о Поворе", я понимал именно, как неумение практикующего выбрать правильно тему сосредоточения, которая сооответствует (подходит) в данный момент блуждающему уму. Т.е., если выразится более точно, при выборе способа сосредоточения, необходимо учитывать "желание" своего ума -- подбирать соответствующую тему. Например: "Сегодня я анапанасати практиковать не могу, т.к. ... Зато маранасати - это как раз то, что нужно ...", но это брутто, конечно  :Smilie: 

Вообщем, если будет правильнее классифицировать нимитту, как "бесформенную" апперцепцию, то необходимо уточнить понятие "тема сосредоточения" (для меня, например, это словосочетание остается понятным только на уровне интуиции). Тем более, что такая нимитта -- является неотделимой частью "темы сосредоточения". Если рассматривать такую аппецепцию и ее роль в МН 121, то в этой сутте она, как говорит Ассаджи, проявляется, как раз, в виде изменения пространственного восприятия -- чувство "растягивания", которое иногда характеризует джхану ...

----------

Михаил_ (02.04.2018)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Если принять это как окончательное утверждение, то (в контексте МН 121) возникает необходимость уточнения понятия: "тема сосредоточения". И некоторых пояснений термина "анимитта", который привел Ассаджи, как: "безтемного", "безобъктного", что соответствует, как я понял, английскому: "theme-less". Английское слово "theme", в использовании Тханиссаро, означает нимитту именно в смысле "темы сосредоточения"


Перевод "тема" отражает упрощенно-функциональную сторону термина "нимитта" в сосредоточении. Меня в данном случае интересует природа "нимитты". Благодаря такому подходу раскрывается, например, такой перевод "анимитта", как "то-что-не-вызывает-нематериальной-апперцепции". 




> Интересно, также, отметить, что читая абзац: 
> ,где в роли §35 выступает "сутта о Поворе", я понимал именно, как неумение практикующего выбрать правильно тему сосредоточения, которая сооответствует (подходит) в данный момент блуждающему уму.


По-моему, в "Сутте о поваре" речь идет прежде всего о рефлексии. То есть неумелый монах наивно сосредоточивается на объекте, не замечая при этом того, что происходит с его телом, чувствами, умом и умственными качествами. А умелый   монах рефлексирует происходящее, улавливая при этом нимитту - апперцепцию.




> Вообщем, если будет правильнее классифицировать нимитту, как "бесформенную" апперцепцию, то необходимо уточнить понятие "тема сосредоточения" (для меня, например, это словосочетание остается понятным только на уровне интуиции).


Вот например, если Вам грустно, то вы идете по улице и люди Вам кажутся тоже грустными. А если Вам весело, то Вы замечаете улыбки. 

Если Вы настроены на злость, то обращая внимание на злость в других людях, Вы боитесь. А если Вы настроились на дружелюбие, то и в людях Вы замечаете прежде всего дружелюбие.

Если Вы курите, то за километр замечаете ларек с сигаретами. А если любите, то за километр замечаете любимую.




> Тем более, что такая нимитта -- является неотделимой частью "темы сосредоточения". Если рассматривать такую аппецепцию и ее роль в МН 121, то в этой сутте она, как говорит Ассаджи, проявляется, как раз, в виде изменения пространственного восприятия -- чувство "растягивания", которое иногда характеризует джхану ...


У каждого своя апперцепция, да и она изменчива. Вопрос в том, что если мы её не рефлексируем и не управляем ей, то что остается от "свободы выбора" и можно ли что-то существенно изменить в жизни?

----------

Михаил_ (04.04.2018)

----------


## Анатолий

Если я правильно "уловил", Ассаджи, то в этих примерах: "кажутся", "замечаете" и будет той самой апперцепцией? А "курение", "настроенность на злость","грусть" и т.д. - собственно, сами темы? Если так, то как это связать с сосредоточением? Т.е. сам процесс -- выбора объекта, его отслеживания, приложения правильных усилий, держание его в уме, отбрасывание чувственности к миру и др. помех -- и есть тема сосредоточения? А нимитта в этом процессе будет - специфической апперцепцией выбранного объекта сосредоточения. Правильно?

//По-моему, в "Сутте о поваре" речь идет прежде всего о рефлексии. То есть неумелый монах наивно сосредоточивается на объекте, не замечая при этом того, что происходит с его телом, чувствами, умом и умственными качествами. А умелый монах рефлексирует происходящее, улавливая при этом нимитту - апперцепцию.//

Вполне может быть, что я сделал не совсем корректный перевод, поэтому так получилось :Smilie:  В частности, хотелось бы уточнить пару важных моментов:

Сначала говорится, как и Махасатипаттхане сутте, о том, как монах сосредотачивается на одной из четырех основ (например, созерцая тело):

Есть случаи, когда глупый, неопытный, неумелый монах отслеживает тело в теле, пылко, бдительно и осознанно, сумев преодолеть в этом мире корысть и горе. 

И сразу идет:

As he remains thus focused on the body in & of itself, his mind does not become concentrated, his defilements [Comm: the five Hindrances] are not abandoned. He does not take note of that fact (does not pick up on that theme)

Разве в этом абзаце говорится о том, что он не замечает того, что происходит с его телом, т.е. о рефлексии происходящего? Я это понимал, как незамечание факта присутствия пяти помех:

Because the foolish, inexperienced, unskillful monk does not take note of his own mind (does not pick up on the theme of his own mind). 

И этот абзац тоже хотелось бы "увидеть" в правильном переводе ...

//У каждого своя апперцепция, да и она изменчива. Вопрос в том, что если мы её не рефлексируем и не управляем ей, то что остается от "свободы выбора" и можно ли что-то существенно изменить в жизни? //

Немного непонятно  :Frown: 

P.S.

В Нимитта сутте используется: "uplifted energy". Можно его тоже уточнить? :Smilie:

----------

Михаил_ (04.04.2018)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Если я правильно "уловил", Ассаджи, то в этих примерах: "кажутся", "замечаете" и будет той самой апперцепцией? А "курение", "настроенность на злость","грусть" и т.д. - собственно, сами темы? Если так, то как это связать с сосредоточением? Т.е. сам процесс -- выбора объекта, его отслеживания, приложения правильных усилий, держание его в уме, отбрасывание чувственности к миру и др. помех -- и есть тема сосредоточения? А нимитта в этом процессе будет - специфической апперцепцией выбранного объекта сосредоточения. Правильно?


Да, я понимаю нимитту так. Например, есть известная история про Махатисса Тхеру, который практиковал созерцание костей тела. Он шел по дороге в Анурадхапуру за подаянием и встретил женщину. Поссорившись с мужем, она шла к своим родителям. Хотя она была прекрасно одета и соблазнительно улыбалась, Махатисса Тхера был настолько настроен на кости, что заметил прежде всего ряд зубов, и это помогло ему достичь джханы. Когда муж, отправившийся вслед за этой женщиной, встретил его и спросил, не видел ли он её, Тхера ответил, что видел только скелет.

(Сокращенное изложение этой истории есть в книге Махаси Саядо:
http://web.ukonline.co.uk/buddhism/sakka2.htm#story )

Отбрасывание помех, правильное усилие, памятование, удержание в уме - это составляющие пути.

Нимитта сознательно рефлексируется практикующим, то есть практикующий, например, знает, каким именно образом он настраивается на кости тела.

Сам обьект сосредоточения называется "камматтхана", то есть "опора для практики", "специальность".




> As he remains thus focused on the body in & of itself, his mind does not become concentrated, his defilements [Comm: the five Hindrances] are not abandoned. He does not take note of that fact (does not pick up on that theme) 
> 
> Разве в этом абзаце говорится о том, что он не замечает того, что происходит с его телом, т.е. о рефлексии происходящего? Я это понимал, как незамечание факта присутствия пяти помех: 
> 
> Because the foolish, inexperienced, unskillful monk does not take note of his own mind (does not pick up on the theme of his own mind).


По-моему, речь идет о том, что монах не улавливает, сосредоточен ли его ум или нет, и присутствуют ли пороки (в том числе "пять помех"). Это как раз рефлексия по третьей и четвертой основе - уму и умственным качествам. 




> //У каждого своя апперцепция, да и она изменчива. Вопрос в том, что если мы её не рефлексируем и не управляем ей, то что остается от "свободы выбора" и можно ли что-то существенно изменить в жизни? // 
> 
> Немного непонятно


Бывает, что мы поверхностно судим о людях, местах, текстах, и т.д. исходя из прошлых впечатлений. Наш выбор обусловлен прошлыми впечатлениями. Если мы не отслеживаем этой обусловленности, то наша жизнь продолжает идти по тому же накатанному руслу, что и раньше.

При сосредоточении практикующий рефлексирует, какое влияние на него оказывает созерцание объекта, и освобождается от пороков. По метафоре из Вимуттимагги, подобно тому, как человек видит свое отражение в зеркале, созерцающий йогин видит возникающую нимитту.  




> В Нимитта сутте используется: "uplifted energy". Можно его тоже уточнить?


В Комментарии 'paggaho' обьясняется как 'viirya', то есть настойчивость.

На мой взгляд, разные объекты на разных этапах могут быть как "успокаивающими", так и "возбуждающими". Например, дружелюбие может вначале возбуждать ум, а на последующих помогать его успокоить.

По-моему, смысл сутты в том, чтобы следить за состоянием ума и чередовать "успокаивающие", "возбуждающие" и "безмятежно-наблюдающие" нимитты.

----------

Гошка (01.04.2018)

----------


## Анатолий

//Бывает, что мы поверхностно судим о людях, местах, текстах, и т.д. исходя из прошлых впечатлений. Наш выбор обусловлен прошлыми впечатлениями. Если мы не отслеживаем этой обусловленности, то наша жизнь продолжает идти по тому же накатанному руслу, что и раньше.// 

Верно. Необходимо, также, создавать предпосылки такого отслеживания, помогая тем самым (тому кто в этом нуждается) запустить, развить и реализовать такое отслеживание.

//При сосредоточении практикующий рефлексирует, какое влияние на него оказывает созерцание объекта, и освобождается от пороков. По метафоре из Вимуттимагги, подобно тому, как человек видит свое отражение в зеркале, созерцающий йогин видит возникающую нимитту//

Вот, что у меня примерно получилось, и что хотелось бы обсудить:

//Отбрасывание помех, правильное усилие, памятование, удержание в уме - это составляющие пути//

Значит, что процесс взаимодействия этих составляющих в непосредственном настоящем, разворачивающимся вокруг объекта сосредоточения - нельзя назвать темой сосредоточения. Наоборот, эти составляющие находят функционирование только в контексте самой темы. Каждая из них исполняет соответствующую роль. Можно назвать их своеобразными утилитами, которые помогают развить пороговое сосредоточение, необходимое для вступления в первое поглащение (джхану)

//Нимитта сознательно рефлексируется практикующим, то есть практикующий, например, знает, каким именно образом он настраивается на кости тела//

Нимитта, при этом, является (если можно так сказать) неким плодом (или даже плодами) взаимодействия этих утилит и объекта сосредоточения, которая может проявлятся по-разному, в зависимости от многих причин. Задача практикующего на начальной стадии медитации - "уловить" этот плод, т.е. ясно воспринять его проявления. Проявления также могут быть различными, например: тепло в груди, шар света, сияние\формы в глазах или изменение пространственного восприятия. Причем эти проявления, как раз, могут характерезовать факторы поглащения.

//По-моему, смысл сутты в том, чтобы следить за состоянием ума и чередовать "успокаивающие", "возбуждающие" и "безмятежно-наблюдающие" нимитты// 

Находя, тем самым и в последствии, точку наивысшего равновесия, характерезующуюся перцепционным способом восприятия. Т.е. нимитта обязана перейти в анимитту, что соответствует последним стадиям медитации. 

Но, в независимости от правильности этого эскиза, понятие "темы сосредоточения" - выпало. Вернее, оно как-то "прокатило само собой" в первом абзаце, не найдя при этом четкого определения:

//Перевод "тема" отражает упрощенно-функциональную сторону термина "нимитта" в сосредоточении//

//Таким образом, в контексте сосредоточения "нимитта" - это спецефическая апперцепция (саннья) практикуемой темы сосредоточения// 

Что-то как-то не получается соспоставить эти два существенных момента  :Frown:

----------

Михаил_ (04.03.2016)

----------


## sergey

Мне кажется, что "нимитта" имеет два значения:
1) тема или то, на что направляется внимание. Пример с монахом, увидевшем в женщине скелет - иллюстрация того, как человек замечает то, на что направлено его внимание, его ум.
2) Здесь я выскажу предположение. При созерцании с касинами, например, сначала наблюдают сами касины обычным зрением. Потом, когда и если сформировался устойчивый ясный образ касины,
далее практикуют без нее, созерцая уже этот образ, "послеобраз", как его назвал Ассаджи в этом треде (См., например, отрывок 61 на сайте Sacred Texts, указанном в треде "Висуддхимагга..."). Этот образ и есть "нимитта". Она - "арупа", потому что существует в уме, а не воспринимается органами чувств. Вообще, это значение коррелирует с первым в определенном контексте: "созерцать" тему и или образ касины в данном случае - одно и то же.
По поводу того, что нимитту связывают с различными ощущениями, возникающими в состоянии транса, я сомневаюсь, что такой смысл вкладывался в это понятие в сутрах. В сутрах дхьяны описаны очень трезво, кроме того, даже райские ощущения счастья ("сукха") должны быть оставлены и не отвлекать мысль, так что я сомневаюсь, что предписывалось делать предметом созерцания некие попутные ощущения.

  "Анимитта" сосредоточение, как мне кажется, это и есть сосредоточение без темы, Парибок где-то переводил "безопорное сосредоточение". Я думаю, что это аналогично чаньскому созерцанию, когда ум не цепляется ни за один объект и "десять тысяч дхарм падают в пустоту" или тому состоянию ума, о котором обычно говорят в дзогчен.

----------


## Анатолий

Есть МН 128, русский перевод которой можно найти в "Крыльях пробуждения" (глава 3Е N 161)
http://mirror01.users.i.com.ua/~sang...b/wings/3e.htm
В которой речь идет судя по-всему о уловленной нимитте и "борьбой" с ней, т.к. она приравнивается к помехе. Там нимитта проявляется в виде света (т.е. свечение\сияние в глазах) и различных форм, которые могут возникнуть в ходе практики. Что вызывает ассоциации с Махаси Саядо:

Опять же, в результате видения-как-есть медитирующему видится яркий свет или различные форменные образцы. У него также возникает восторг, вызывающий “гусиную кожу”, слезы, дрожание конечностей, тонкий трепет, опьянение радостью. Он чувствует себя как бы на качелях.
Его счастье превосходит весь его предыдущий опыт. Поэтому он хочет передать свои чувства и переживания другим. Кроме того, возникает тонкая привязанность, которая по своей природе спокойна; это наслаждение прямым знанием, связанным со сверкающим светом, осознанностью и восторгом. Он считает, что это просто блаженство медитации.

Что тоже очень напоминает понятие нимитты. Тем более, что в МН 128 используется слово "тема". Скорее всего это английское слово "theme", которое Тханиссаро приравнял к палийскому термину "nimitta":
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/m.../glossary.html
Когда я добавлял этот термин в словарь переводчика, я руководствовался Пали-русским словарем на сайте Ассаджи:
http://users.i.com.ua/~sangha/dharma/paali/slovar.htm
где есть термин "nimittam": 1) лейтмотив, тема сосредоточения 2) предзнаменование, знамение 3) знак, обозначение 4) цель, мишень.

Думается, что перевод "тема сосредочения" не совсем удачный, следуя всему обсужденному в треде. Или это не так? Вернее, что-то не так?

Ведь, на мой взгляд, употребление "тема сосредоточения" находит наиболее большую популярность в выражении: "Темы самадхи - четыре "основы памятования" (сатипаттхана)"

А вот, тема нимитты еще затрагивалась на старом форуме, в треде "Випассана 2":
http://buddhist.ru/board/old/viewthr...?FID=5&TID=563
Там речь идет о "ментальном образе", "противообразе", "подготовительном образе" и "приобретенном образе", с соответствующими источниками. Особенно интересно толкование "ментальный образ" Эдварда Конзе, на основе фрагмента из Висуддхимагге:

Если продолжать практиковать этот способ медитации (осознанность дыхания), то вскоре появится ментальный образ. Но он не одинаков для всех. У некоторых он вызывает представление легкого прикосновения (к коже) таких вещей, как хлопок-сырец или хлопк ...

Та (полная) цитата - вполне совместима с МН 128 и описаниями Тханиссаро и Махаси Саядо. Но в ней есть один интересный момент:

Точно так же объект медитации представляется различным, в зависимости от способности воображения. Поэтому объект медитации рождается из воображения, основан на воображении, результат воображения. 

Т.е., как понял, нимитта приравнивается к объекту сосредоточения? Что возможно соответствует первому определению, данному by Sergey?

//Sergey: По поводу того, что нимитту связывают с различными ощущениями, возникающими в состоянии транса, я сомневаюсь, что такой смысл вкладывался в это понятие в сутрах. В сутрах дхьяны описаны очень трезво, кроме того, даже райские ощущения счастья ("сукха") должны быть оставлены и не отвлекать мысль, так что я сомневаюсь, что предписывалось делать предметом созерцания некие попутные ощущения. //

Мне, пока, думается, что наоборот, правда до определенного момента. А то, что нимитта должна быть оставлена при наступлении такого момента, скорее - верное утверждение. Или нет?

А вот "анимитта", по-моему, как-то связана с перцепционным способом воспиятия, который вполне схож с Вашим определением ...

----------

Михаил_ (04.03.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

> 1) тема или то, на что направляется внимание. Пример с монахом, увидевшем в женщине скелет - иллюстрация того, как человек замечает то, на что направлено его внимание, его ум.


Тема практики, в данном случае "не-привлекательность тела" (асубха) называется "камматтхана" (опора практики).




> Здесь я выскажу предположение. При созерцании с касинами, например, сначала наблюдают сами касины обычным зрением. Потом, когда и если сформировался устойчивый ясный образ касины, далее практикуют без нее,
> созерцая уже этот образ, "послеобраз", как его назвал Ассаджи в этом треде (См., например, отрывок 61 на сайте Sacred Texts, указанном в треде "Висуддхимагга...").


Да, это известная ошибочная интерпретация "визуализации", ведущая истоки от "Висуддхимагги".

Вот что пишет Буддхадаса Бхиккху в своей книге "Paticcasamuppada: Practical Dependent Origination":

"Don't submit yourself hundred percent to later works, such as
Visuddhimagga"

"Не подчиняйтесь на сто процентов поздним работам, таким как Висуддхимагга"

"I would criticize the Visuddhimagga ("The Path of Purity") of
Buddhaghosa in the sense that it is merely a collection of tales and an analysis of scriptural terms used to cover and enclosed the book "Vimuttimagga", which had already been written"

"Я бы критиковал Висуддхимаггу ("Путь чистоты") Буддхагхосы в том смысле, что это всего лишь сборник историй и анализ терминов писаний, используемых для того, чтобы прикрыть и включить в текст уже написанную книгу Вимуттимагга ("Путь освобождения")".

Но по примеру почтенного Буддхадасы давайте не будем раздувать эту критику работы человека, который очень много сделал для сохранения Дхаммы, а перенесем внимание на первоисточник. Что же говорит по поводу так называемого "послеобраза" Вимуттимагга?

GRASPING SIGN (uggaha-nimitta)

There are two kinds of signs, namely, the grasping sign and the
after-image (pa.tibhaaga-nimitta). What is the grasping sign? When a yogin, with undisturbed mind dwells on the mandala, he gains the perception (sa~n~naa) of the mandala and sees it as it were in space, sometimes far, sometimes near, sometimes to the left, sometimes to the right, sometimes big, sometimes ugly, sometimes lovely. Occasinally (he sees it multiplied) many (times) and occasionally few (times). He, without scanning the mandala, causes the grasping sign to arise through skilful contemplation. This is named grasping sign.

THE AFTER-IMAGE (pa.tibhaaga-nimitta)

Through the following of that (grasping sign) again and again the
after-image arises. The after-image means this: what when a man
contemplates appears together with mind. Here the mind does not gain collectedness through viewing the mandala, but it can be seen with closed eyes as before only in thought. If he wills to see it far, he sees it afar. As regards seeing it near, to the left, to the right, before, behind, within, without, above and below, it is the same. It appears together with mind. This is called the after-image.

Здесь не говорится о визуализации, так может показаться только из-за неудачного перевода на английский слов uggaha-nimitta и pa.tibhaaga nimitta.

Кроме того, практика некоторых касин никак не связана со зрительным восприятием, например, касина воздуха через прикосновение потока воздуха, касина пространства и касина сознания. Тем не менее все они вызывают нимитты.

Речь идет о произвольном управлении апперцепцией, что нелегко понять не практиковавшим это людям. Йогин улавливает апперцепцию (sa~n~naa)
мандалы и приобретает способность воспринимать её где угодно.




> Этот образ и есть "нимитта". Она - "арупа",
> потому что существует в уме, а не воспринимается органами
> чувств.


Вы невольно затронули важный момент: на этапе первого освобождения (вимокха) нимитта связана с восприятием органами чувств "рупа", а на этапе второго освобождения (вимокха) связана с "арупа", то есть
сверхчувственным, восприятием.




> По поводу того, что нимитту связывают с различными ощущениями, возникающими в состоянии транса, я сомневаюсь, что такой смысл вкладывался в это понятие в сутрах. В сутрах дхьяны описаны очень трезво, кроме того, даже райские ощущения счастья ("сукха") должны
> быть оставлены и не отвлекать мысль, так что я сомневаюсь, что предписывалось делать предметом созерцания некие попутные ощущения.


Созерцается всё происходящее. В определенный момент становится заметен тот специфический отклик, который объект созерцания вызывает в психике. Его отслеживание помогает углубить сосредоточение. Важен не
столько объект, сколько возможность отслеживать ум при сосредоточении на объекте.




> "Анимитта" сосредоточение, как мне кажется, это и есть сосредоточение без темы, Парибок где-то переводил "безопорное сосредоточение". Я думаю, что это аналогично чаньскому созерцанию, когда ум не цепляется ни за один объект и "десять тысяч дхарм падают в
> пустоту" или тому состоянию ума, о котором обычно говорят в
> дзогчен.


Может быть, а быть может, и нет.




> Нимитта, при этом, является (если можно так сказать) неким плодом (или даже плодами) взаимодействия этих утилит и объекта сосредоточения, которая может проявлятся по-разному, в зависимости от многих причин. Задача практикующего на начальной стадии медитации - "уловить" этот плод, т.е. ясно воспринять его проявления. Проявления также могут быть различными, например: тепло в
> груди, шар света, сияние\формы в глазах или изменение пространственного восприятия. Причем эти проявления, как раз, могут характерезовать факторы поглащения.


Это специфическая апперцепция объекта сосредоточения, дающая возможность управлять апперцепцией. Например, уловив апперцепцию света, можно видеть свет где угодно. За счет этого качественно улучшается сосредоточение.




> Находя, тем самым и в последствии, точку наивысшего равновесия, характерезующуюся перцепционным способом восприятия. Т.е. нимитта обязана перейти в анимитту, что соответствует последним стадиям медитации.


Когда проработаны все восемь джхан, практикующий направляет внимание на то, что не имеет нимитты - анимитта.

А в данном случае речь просто о том, как практиковать, чтобы ум не перевозбуждался, не рассеивался и не впадал в спячку.




> Но, в независимости от правильности этого эскиза, понятие "темы сосредоточения" - выпало. Вернее, оно как-то "прокатило само собой" в первом абзаце, не найдя при этом четкого определения:


Это два русских слова, которые могут иметь широкий спектр значений.

Есть 38 "камматтхана", - десять касин, десять апперцепций
не-привлекательности, десять памятований (включая памятование о дыхании), четыре брахма-вихары, различений стихий, апперцепция не-привлекательности пищи, сфера отсутствия чего бы то ни было, и сфера ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия.

У двадцати одной камматтханы объектом служит нимитта, у двенадцати их сущностная природа, а у пяти ни то, ни другое.

----------

Михаил_ (04.03.2016)

----------


## sergey

> Думается, что перевод "тема сосредочения" не совсем удачный


Если это касается моего сообщения, то я имел в виду значение слова, а какой русский перевод был бы наилучшим, даже не знаю. 
Что касается  отрывка из МН.128, который Вы упомянули, мне трудно судить, т.к. непонятно, каким русским словам соответствует "нимитта" в оригинале, но я понимаю так, что в этом отрывке нимитта все же скорее могла бы  обозначать именно то, на что обращается внимание (т.е. - тему), а именно присутствующая вялость, излишнее усердие и т.д. В Нимитта-сутре, ссылку на которую дал Ассаджи, это совсем ясно высказано.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Есть МН 128, русский перевод которой можно найти в "Крыльях пробуждения" (глава 3Е N 161)
> http://mirror01.users.i.com.ua/~san...ib/wings/3e.htm 
> В которой речь идет судя по-всему о уловленной нимитте и "борьбой" с
> ней, т.к. она приравнивается к помехе. Там нимитта проявляется в виде
> света (т.е. свечение\сияние в глазах) и различных форм, которые могут
> возникнуть в ходе практики.


Нет, там речь идет об отвлечениях, а не о нимитте.




> Опять же, в результате видения-как-есть медитирующему видится яркий свет или различные форменные образцы. У него также возникает восторг, вызывающий “гусиную кожу”, слезы, дрожание конечностей, тонкий трепет, опьянение радостью. Он чувствует себя как бы на качелях.
> 
> Что тоже очень напоминает понятие нимитты.


Совсем нет. Апперцепция - умственный процесс, а не какие-либо восприятия. Она может проявляться изменением восприятия и сопровождаться
какими-либо восприятиями.

Задача состоит в управлении апперцепцией и углублении сосредоточения, а не в каких-то визуализациях и отвлечениях.




> Ведь, на мой взгляд, употребление "тема сосредоточения" находит наиболее большую популярность в выражении: "Темы самадхи - четыре
> "основы памятования" (сатипаттхана)"


Паматования относятся к "камматтхана" (объектам сосредоточения).




> Там речь идет о "ментальном образе", "противообразе",
> "подготовительном образе" и "приобретенном образе", с соответствующими источниками. Особенно интересно толкование "ментальный образ" Эдварда
> Конзе, на основе фрагмента из Висуддхимагге:


К сожалению, перевод некачественный, да и лучше обращаться к Вимуттимагге.

----------


## Ассаджи

> _Первоначальное сообщение от bog_ 
> *//Речь идет о произвольном управлении апперцепцией, что нелегко понять не практиковавшим это людям. Йогин улавливает апперцепцию (sa~n~naa) мандалы и приобретает способность воспринимать её где угодно. //
> 
> //Это специфическая апперцепция объекта сосредоточения, дающая возможность управлять апперцепцией. Например, уловив апперцепцию света, можно видеть свет где угодно.//
> 
> Можно ли подробнее об этом? Что именно имеется в виду?*


Я имею в виду описание практики касин в Вимуттимагге (я привел выше цитату на английском) и Патисамбхидамагге.

Хороший пример - история с монахом, который практиковал сосредоточение на костях тела (см. выше), и в результате замечал прежде всего кости.

----------


## sergey

> Тема практики, в данном случае "не-привлекательность тела" (асубха) называется "камматтхана" (опора практики).


Мне кажется,что камматхана - это более конкретный объект созерцания, в частности объекты созерцания непривлекательности тела включают в себя, как Вы, видимо, знаете, раздувшийся труп, кишаший червями труп и т.д. Нимитта, как я понимаю - это в более широком смысле то, на что направляют мысль.

Видимо, мы по-разному понимаем одни и те же тексты. Приведенные Вами два отрывка из Вимуттимагги о "послеобразе", как мне кажется, почти буквально повторяют то, что написал и я. А именно 'grasping image' появляется при физическом "глядении" на мандалу, 'after-image' появляется в результате этого и уже не требует мандалы. То, что этим образом можно управлять, это уже другое дело. Не знаю, насколько подходяще слово "визуализация". Я под этим словом понимаю скорее конструирование образа, а здесь, как мне кажется, появляется запомненный образ, как у людей с эйдетической памятью получается при мимолетном взгляде на предмет, так получается и в результате практики. Образ - не обязательно (только) зрительный, у нас  - пять органов чувств.



> Созерцается всё происходящее.


Я бы сказал, что происходяшее замечается, и то, если это нужно. Пример - известная история о проехавших ста повозках, не замеченных в состоянии созерцания или сутра о якше, ударившем по голове Шарипутру, находившегося в состоянии сосредоточенности, чего (удара) последний и не заметил.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Однако апперцепция света и восприятие костей - разные вещи. О какой апперцепции света идет речь? Если о световых и цветовых ощущениях вообще, то это очень тонкая вещь, я думаю это возможно только для очень высоких уровней.


Как я слышал, так и передаю  :Smilie:  К сожалению, у меня мало практического опыта.

Действительно даже первая джхана в описании Вимуттимагги вызывает уважение.

----------


## Анатолий

*На счет МН 128*

Я имел в виду, друзья, вот этот момент:

Hо вскоpе свет исчез, вместе с видением фоpм, и мы не можем настpоиться на эту тему

или вот этот:

Тогда мне пpишло на ум: "Когда я обpащаю внимание на тему света, не обpащая внимание на тему фоpм, я воспpинимаю свет, не видя фоpм. Когда я обpащаю внимание на тему фоpм, не обpащая внимание на тему света, я вижу фоpмы, не видя света в течение целого дня, целой ночи, целого дня и ночи". 

Что соответсвует английским:

But soon after that the light disappeared, together with the vision of forms, and we can't become attuned to that theme

и, также:

'When I attend to the theme of light without attending to the theme of forms, I perceive light without seeing forms. When I attend to the theme of forms without attending to the theme of light, I see forms without seeing light for a whole day, a whole night, a whole day & night.'

Я просто хотел узнать, есть ли в палийском оригинале этой сутты термин "нимитта"? Или в данном случае слово "theme" не имеет никакого отношения к нимитте, хотя и Тханиссаро приравнял "theme" к "nimitta"? А на самом деле речь в сутте действительно идет об отвлечениях. Вот, что говорит сам Тханиссаро:

В фpагменте N161 (М.128), хотя он скоpее оpиентиpован на пpоблемы тех, у кого есть видения в медитации, дан полезный список тонких умственных загpязнений, котоpые могут мешать сосpедоточению любого медитиpующего. Обpаз хватания пеpепелки ни слишком слабо, ни слишком кpепко, стал стандаpтным в буддийских pуководствах по медитации.

*Апперцепция*

*Ассаджи:* // Совсем нет. Апперцепция - умственный процесс, а не какие-либо восприятия. Она может проявляться изменением восприятия и сопровождаться 
какими-либо восприятиями. 
Задача состоит в управлении апперцепцией и углублении сосредоточения, а не в каких-то визуализациях и отвлечениях. //

*Сахайя (old forum)* //Самджня/сання чаще всего переводится как восприятие. 
Теперь смотрим, н-р, у Голдстейна и Корнфилда (чтоб не тока первоисточниками)  - "Третий агрегат, восприятие, есть качество ума, которое может различать и распознавать различные объекты. Например, посредством восприятия мы можем распознать звук как звук автомобиля или собачий лай. Память - одна из функций этой скандхи." Т.е. налицо различение. (О виджняне - "Пятая скандха есть сознание - знание объекта, вошедшего в контакт с одним из чувств.") Но... 

Вообще-то, и перевод "восприятие" неудовлетворителен. Это, скорее, процесс идентификации, нанесения "метки", основанный на непосредственном чувственном (сенсорном) восприятии объекта. Т.е. это процесс суждения, основанный на предыдущем опыте и воспринимаемых характеристиках предмета. Т.о. более близкий перевод, получается - "апперцепция". 

Но это процесс, неразрывно включающий в себя как различение-дифференциацию, так и объединение-ассоциацию. Различая, мы соотносим (объединяем-ассоциируем) различаемое с теми классами, характеристиками, по которым, собственно, и различаем. Ассоциируя с чем-то, мы отделяем это нечто от остального, что им не является.//

Все, спасибо. Теперь стало более-менее понятно ...

Тред на старом форуме - "Что различает - самджня или виджняна?":

http://buddhist.ru/board/old/viewthr...?FID=5&TID=223

*Перцепция*

Давайте также уточним это понятие, и имеет ли он что-то общее с термином "анимитта" ?

----------


## Ассаджи

> Мне кажется,что камматхана - это более конкретный объект созерцания, в частности объекты созерцания непривлекательности тела включают в себя, как Вы, видимо, знаете, раздувшийся труп, кишаший червями труп и т.д. Нимитта, как я понимаю - это в более широком смысле то, на что направляют мысль.


Далеко не все темы сосредоточения (камматтхана) вызывают "нимитты". 




> Видимо, мы по-разному понимаем одни и те же тексты. Приведенные Вами два отрывка из Вимуттимагги о "послеобразе", как мне кажется, почти буквально повторяют то, что написал и я. А именно 'grasping image' появляется при физическом "глядении" на мандалу, 'after-image' появляется в результате этого и уже не требует мандалы.


Прочитайте внимательно еще один отрывок из Вимуттимагги:

To the yogin who attends to the incoming breath with mind that is cleansed of the nine lesser defilements the image [nimitta] arises with a pleasant feeling similar to that which is produced in the action of spinning cotton or silk cotton. Also, it is likened to the pleasant feeling produced by a breeze. Thus in breathing in and out, air touches the nose or the lip and causes the setting-up of air perception mindfulness. This does not depend on colour or form. This is called the image. If the yogin develops the image [nimitta] and increases it at the nose-tip, between the eyebrows, on the forehead or establishes it in several places, he feels as if his head were filled with air. Through increasing in this way his whole body is charged with bliss. This is called perfection.
And again, there is a yogin: he sees several images from the beginning. He sees various forms such as smoke, mist, dust, sand of gold, or he experiences something similar to the pricking of a needle or to an ant's bite. If his mind does not become clear regarding these different images, he will be confused [!]. Thus he fulfils overturning and does not gain the perception of respiration. If his mind becomes clear, the yogin does not experience confusion. He attends to respiration and he does not cause the arising of other perceptions [underlining mine]. Meditating thus he is able to end confusion and acquire the subtle image [nimitta]. And he attends to respiration with mind that is free. That image [nimitta] is free. Because that image [nimitta] is free, desire arises. Desire being free, that yogin attends respiration with equipoise. Equipoise, desire and joy being free, he attends to respiration, and his mind is not disturbed. If his mind is not disturbed, he will destroy the hindrances, and arouse the meditation (jhana) factors. Thus this yogin will reach the calm and sublime fourth meditation, jhana. This is as was fully taught above.

Обратите внимание на то, что зрительное восприятие или ощущение *сопровождают* нимитту, но не являются ей. Сама нимитта "не зависит от цвета или формы", это чисто умственный объект.

Современное описание работы с нимиттой в дыхательной медитации можно найти в работах Ачаана Ли Дхаммадхаро.




> Я бы сказал, что происходяшее замечается, и то, если это нужно. Пример - известная история о проехавших ста повозках, не замеченных в состоянии созерцания или сутра о якше, ударившем по голове Шарипутру, находившегося в состоянии сосредоточенности, чего (удара) последний и не заметил.


Во-первых, пятьсот повозок проехали мимо Алара Каламы, как это описывается в Махапариниббана сутте.

Во-вторых, мы здесь не говорим о медитативных погружениях с прекращением восприятия. А если бы и говорили, то в них тоже необходима рефлексия по третьей и четвертой основам памятования - уму и умственным качествам.

----------


## sergey

> Обратите внимание на то, что зрительное восприятие или ощущение сопровождают нимитту, но не являются ей. Сама нимитта "не зависит от цвета или формы", это чисто умственный объект.


Отрывок из приведенного Вами отрывка:
Thus in breathing in and out, air touches the nose or the lip and causes the setting-up of air perception mindfulness. This does not depend on colour or form.
Я думал, что в какой-то степени ответил на это, напомнив, что у нас - пять органов чувств. При созерцании мандалы воспринимается видимое, т. е. цвет и форма. Соответственно послеобраз той же природы, цвет и форма. При слежении за дыханием воспринимается осязаемое. Мы ощущаем дыхание осязанием. Кроме того, в отличии от созерцания мандалы, когда в конечном итоге обходятся без "физической" мандалы, в случае с дыханием воспринимаемый объект присутствует постоянно. Но когда мысль, освобожденная от препятствий, устанавливается на дыхании, то и возникает "subtle image [nimitta]". 
осязаемой природы. Русское слово "образ" здесь может ввести в заблуждение, если подразумевать под этим  зрительную картинку. "Осязаемой природы" - то есть относящийся к осязаемому. Но это уже образ в уме, а не получаемое от органов чувств, поэтому, "арупа". Здесь можно было бы порассуждать о взамодействии непосредственно воспринимаемого в процессе наблюдения и сформированного образа, но мне кажется, это материи тонкие, можно запутаться. Мне кажется, что в данном случае с дыханием нимитта близка к самджня, о чем, кстати, Вы писали в начале треда. А может быть, не только в данном случае, но и в других. 




> Во-первых, пятьсот повозок проехали мимо Алара Каламы, как это описывается в Махапариниббана сутте.
> Во-вторых, мы здесь не говорим о медитативных погружениях с прекращением восприятия.


Да, прошу прощения, пятьсот, а не сто. Любое сосредоточение - это однонаправленость мысли, когда что-то попадает в ее поле, а что-то - нет.




> А если бы и говорили, то в них тоже необходима рефлексия по третьей и четвертой основам памятования - уму и умственным качествам.


На свой опыт опереться не могу, а если исходить из текстов, то похоже, да.

----------


## Борис

//Цитирование:
-------------------------------------------------
Во-первых, пятьсот повозок проехали мимо Алара Каламы, как это описывается в Махапариниббана сутте. 
Во-вторых, мы здесь не говорим о медитативных погружениях с прекращением восприятия.
--------------------------------------------------

Да, прошу прощения, пятьсот, а не сто. Любое сосредоточение - это однонаправленость мысли, когда что-то попадает в ее поле, а что-то - нет. //

Кстати, было бы интересно обсудить этот момент. Во многих махаянских учениях (в Махамудре, Сото-Дзэн и в Дзогчене, вроде, тоже) говорится о т.н. "панораммной осознанности" - осозавании всей ситуации, в которой находишься, в особенности внешней, в том числе физической.

В соседнем треде говорилось о "безграничном пространстве". Это описание одной из высших джхан толковалось как действительно осознавание пространства.

Этот вопрос уже неоднократно всплывал в связи с обсуждением випашьяны в Тхераваде и Махаяне. В Махаяне "панорамность" (честно говоря, так и не уяснил, в какой же связи с нимиттой она находится) - прием для достижения Прозрения. В Тхераваде, как я понял - нет.

Вообще, Випашьяна, Прозрение, по-моему, неминуемо связана с жертвованием какой-то доли Шаматхи - Спокойствия, концентрации. Что и отличает буддийские практики.

*warpig:* //Взамен же Будда открыл другой способ медитации (описываемую как открытое восприятие, ребенка, например ) которому и обучал в дальнейшем. //

Т.е. буддийская практика содержит кроме шаматхи (однонаправленности) еще и момент исследования, панорамности (нимитты? апперцепции? - поясните еще раз...).

Итак, жду компетентных мнений на этот счет. :Smilie:  
(Если обсуждение хорошо пойдет и выйдет совсем уж за рамки тхеравадской тематики, можно будет и на Межбуддийский его перенести.)

----------


## sergey

Спасибо всем участникам этого треда, в результате обсуждения, мне кажется, я уяснил для себя проблему.
После того, как стало понятно, что нимитта - эта та же самджня, только с другой стороны, для меня все стало на свои места. Естественно, это IMHO. Не буду доказывать здесь, что так и есть, но напишу, как я это теперь понимаю.

На старом форуме было обсуждение понятия самджня. Я тогда защищал как возможный перевод "понятие" или "представление". Сейчас думаю, что это не вполне верно, т.к. "понятие", мне кажется, подразумевает слово, самджня же - это представление, картинка, понятие о некоем аспекте реальности, имеющееся в памяти, но не обязательно зафиксированное в слове. Попросту говоря "синее", "стол", "честность", "гнев" и т.д.(все эти представления зафиксированы в словах). У нас ведь есть некие "картинки" всего этого, на основе которых мы и опознаем, что это - синее, а это - стол, а это гнев. Когда мы воспринимаем что-либо, мы опознаем знакомые предметы (в широком смысле слова "предметы"). Делает это праджня, используя самджня  :Smilie: . Эти представления не являются жестко зафиксированнными, когда мы рассматриваем или обдумываем предмет, представление о нем меняется, может уточняться. Чтобы подумать о предмете, нам нужно его понятие, самджня. При помощи самджня мы направляем мысль на объект, как иначе направить? (Вообще говоря и сама самджня может быть объектом мысли.)

  Теперь о нимитте. Чтобы направлять мысль на объект созерцания и удерживать на нем, нам нужно иметь образ, представление, слепок этого объекта, при помощи которого мы и направляем мысль. Поэтому нимитта - и тема и послеобраз. Послеобраз - как сформированная на основе объекта, тема - как аспект реальности, зафиксированный в ней, на который мы направляем внимание. Нимитта и есть самджня, но в аспекте предмета созерцания.

Теперь о камматханах. К сожалению, у меня нет под рукой текстов, где перечислено, при созерцании каких объектов, камматхан, не возникает нимитта. Однако в свете вышесказанного могу предположить, что не возникает она, например, при памятовании о богах или при памятовании о смерти, поскольку при этом не формируется некая более или менее фиксированная картинка, представление.

Счастья всем.

----------


## sergey

Борису.



> Любое сосредоточение - это однонаправленость мысли, когда что-то попадает в ее поле, а что-то - нет. // 
> 
> Кстати, было бы интересно обсудить этот момент.  Во многих махаянских учениях (в Махамудре, Сото-Дзэн и в Дзогчене, вроде, тоже) говорится о т.н. "панораммной осознанности" - осозавании всей ситуации, в которой находишься, в особенности внешней, в том числе физической. 
> ...Т.е. буддийская практика содержит кроме шаматхи (однонаправленности) еще и момент исследования, панорамности...?


Вот некоторые соображения на этот счет. Все, разумеется, ИМХО.
Когда я писал об однонаправленности, то имел в виду как бы общий случай, однако есть разные виды сосредоточенности. При одних мысль может фокусироваться на чем-то узком, при других - расширяться. Вообще я читал (извините, что не называю точно источник, но идея по-моему понятная), что монах, опытный в йоге, легко входит в сосредоточение, легко выходит из него, легко меняет объект сосредоточения. Мысль у него гибкая, податливая.
Я думаю, что при определенных конкретных созерцаниях, например на касине земли, при большой степени концентрации окружающее может не замечаться. Пример - указанный про пятьсот повозок из Махапаринирвана сутры. Там же описана еще большая степень сосредоточенности и незамечания окружающего самим Буддой. Давайте забудем на секунду про буддизм и просто подумаем: если вы внимательно, сосредоточенно заняты чем-то, разве вы воспринимаете окружающее, по крайней мере так, как воспринимали бы, не будучи сосредоточены на чем-то.
Есть другие виды сосредоточенности или направления ума:
"Вот, Кеваддха, монах вдумчиво действует, когда он идет вперед и идет назад, вдумчиво действует, когда глядит вперед и глядит по сторонам, вдумчиво действует, когда сгибается и распрямляется, вдумчиво действует, когда носит ткань, сосуд для подаяния и верхнюю одежду, вдумчиво действует, когда ест, пьет, разжевывает, пробует на вкус, вдумчиво действует, когда испражняется и мочится, вдумчиво действует, когда ходит, стоит, сидит, спит, бодрствует, говорит, молчит. Таким, великий царь, бывает монах, наделенный способностью самосознания и вдумчивостью." (отрывок из Кевадатта сутры, взят на "Колесе дхармы").

По поводу того, есть ли в тхераваде исследование, прозрение, да Вы и сами знаете, конечно есть. Кстати, архатов называли "более не обучающимися", которые сами видят и сами знают.
В Сутре Помоста шестого чаньского патриарха, если не ошибаюсь, есть примерно такие слова. "Монахи, соредоточенность и мудрость (самадхи и праджня) хорошо различать для рассуждений. Однако на самом деле это две стороны одного и того же. Если есть сосредоточенность, то есть и мудрость, если есть мудрость, то есть и сосредоточенность. Это как огонь и свет." Цитирую по памяти, поэтому ручаюсь только за основу смысла, но не за точные слова.

Насчет "панорамности", Борис, ничего не могу сказать. Кстати, это мне напомнило Кастанеду, у него что-то подобное было.

----------


## Борис

Спасибо, Сергей!  :Smilie: 

Да, пожалуй, "панорамность" - это все ж махаянский аспект в практике...

//В Сутре Помоста шестого патриарха, если не ошибаюсь, есть примерно такие слова. "Монахи, соредоточенность и мудрость (самадхи и праджня) хорошо различать для рассуждений. Однако на самом деле это две стороны одного и того же. //

О том, что шаматха и випашьяна должны идти рука об руку, говорится и в Тхераваде, и в Махаяне (а в Дзэн даже термины эти почти не употрбляются). Аспект шаматхи в практике, в любом случае, является основой для випашьяны и связан с ней. Однако, как говорил по этому поводу мой наставник (кагьюпинский; но он, кстати, несколько лет и Тхераваду практиковал), "хотя при практике шаматхи некоторое количество випашьяны имеет место само по себе, все же зачастую этого недостаточно, и приходится вводить дополнительные приемы для реализации последней". 

К этим приемам относятся в Тхераваде (насколько я знаю) направлени внимания на, например, аспект непостоянства в дыхании, на присутствие дуккхи, аниччи и анатты даже в самых мирных состояниях и, наверное, дркгие тоже. В Махаяне эти приемы - "панорамная осознанность", некоторые аспекты практики йидамов (особенно дзог-рим - растворение визуализируемого образа, "стадия завершения"), коаны в Дзэн (и похожие на них вопросы в Махамудре и Дзогчене) и другие.

//Насчет "панорамности", Борис, ничего не могу сказать. Кстати, это мне напомнило Кастанеду, у него что-то подобное было.//

Когда-то его всего перечитал, но что-то такого не помню. Забыл, может... Впрочем, "Карлуша" все ж представляет другое учение (да и неизвестно, выдуманное или реально существующее...)

Прошу прощения, если вышел за рамки основной темы.

----------


## Ассаджи

> 'When I attend to the theme of light without attending to the theme of forms, I perceive light without seeing forms. When I attend to the theme of forms without attending to the theme of light, I see forms without seeing light for a whole day, a whole night, a whole day & night.' 
> 
> Я просто хотел узнать, есть ли в палийском оригинале этой сутты термин "нимитта"? Или в данном случае слово "theme" не имеет никакого отношения к нимитте, хотя и Тханиссаро приравнял "theme" к "nimitta"?


Спасибо за хороший пример.
Да, в сутте речь идет об улавливании нимитты формы и нимитты света, с метафорой хватания перепелки.




> А на самом деле речь в сутте действительно идет об отвлечениях.


Почему Вы так думаете? По-моему, речь идет о балансе факторов, в частности, настойчивости, а также, как пишет Тханиссаро Бхиккху, об устранении пороков (упаккилеса).




> Давайте также уточним это понятие, и имеет ли он что-то общее с термином "анимитта" ?


Если Вы имеете в виду "вход в пустоту", то как в лесу самом по себе нет деревни, так и в "анимитта" нет никаких "нимитт". Это скорее относится к треду по пустоте.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Кроме того, в отличии от созерцания мандалы, когда в конечном итоге обходятся без "физической" мандалы, в случае с дыханием воспринимаемый объект присутствует постоянно.


Когда в четвертой джхане дыхание прекращается, обходятся и без дыхания. 

Интересно, что нимитты у каждого свои - Ачаан Ли Дхаммадхаро описывает возникающее восприятие как яркий белый свет.




> Теперь о нимитте. Чтобы направлять мысль на объект созерцания и удерживать на нем, нам нужно иметь образ, представление, слепок этого объекта, при помощи которого мы и направляем мысль. Поэтому нимитта - и тема и послеобраз. Послеобраз - как сформированная на основе объекта, тема - как аспект реальности, зафиксированный в ней, на который мы направляем внимание. Нимитта и есть самджня, но в аспекте предмета созерцания.


Согласен. Наверное, в ходе сосредоточения выявляется то тонкое впечатление, которое обуславливает восприятие. 




> Теперь о камматханах. К сожалению, у меня нет под рукой текстов, где перечислено, при созерцании каких объектов, камматхан, не возникает нимитта. Однако в свете вышесказанного могу предположить, что не возникает она, например, при памятовании о богах или при памятовании о смерти, поскольку при этом не формируется некая более или менее фиксированная картинка, представление.


Да. Еще не говорится о нимиттах брахма вихар (дружелюбия и остальных).   




> Этот вопрос уже неоднократно всплывал в связи с обсуждением випашьяны в Тхераваде и Махаяне. В Махаяне "панорамность" (честно говоря, так и не уяснил, в какой же связи с нимиттой она находится) - прием для достижения Прозрения. В Тхераваде, как я понял - нет.


По-моему, широкое поле восприятия открывается при стихании помех и мышления, то есть уже на первых этапах сосредоточения.

В книгах Карлоса Кастанеды описываются даже специальные очки с зеркалами заднего вида, с помощью которых видна полная панорама. Может, в помощь начинающим автолюбителям?

----------


## Анатолий

> Спасибо за хороший пример. 
> Да, в сутте речь идет об улавливании нимитты формы и нимитты света, с метафорой хватания перепелки


Да, что Вы, Ассаджи :Smilie:  Наоборот, это Вам спасибо, что посмотрели оригинал. Честно сказать, я сам вчера "выкроил" минутку, и глянул на:
http://www.metta.lk/tipitaka/2Sutta-...akkilesa-p.htm
эту сутту. Но, само собой, это ничего не дало, кроме подтверждения простым поиском, что термин "nimitta" в ней проходит несколько раз, и, судя по всему в тех самых местах с сиянием и формами, где о них говорит Будда. Ах, пали, пали ... Тут, дай бог английский освоить  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 



> Почему Вы так думаете? По-моему, речь идет о балансе факторов, в частности, настойчивости, а также, как пишет Тханиссаро Бхиккху, об устранении пороков (упаккилеса).


Совершенно очевидно. Я просто согласился с Вашим первым мнением: "Нет, там речь идет об отвлечениях, а не о нимитте", которое, по-моему, тестно связано с балансировкой, т.к. каждый из пунктов того самого списка тонких умственных загрязнений -- неувеpенность, невнимание, лень и сонливость, стpах, буpная pадость, вялость, чpезмеpная настойчивость, вялая настойчивость, стpастное стpемление, воспpиятие pазнообpазия, и чpезмеpное поглощением в фоpмах -- когда имеет преобладающее значение, выполняее функцию помехи-отвлечения. Хотя в этом списке, как Вы и сказали, есть и факторы, наверное -- вирья, пити. Которые, как раз и скорее всего, необходимо балансировать. Когда, как остальные пункты, надо просто преодолевать-отбрасывать


> Если Вы имеете в виду "вход в пустоту", то как в лесу самом по себе нет деревни, так и в "анимитта" нет никаких "нимитт". Это скорее относится к треду по пустоте


Да, да. Я имел в виду именно его -- "вход в пустоту" :Smilie:

----------


## sergey

> Прошу прощения, если вышел за рамки основной темы.


Да, Борис, мы, кажется, отклонились от темы, но все же один пост еще посылаю. Меня в Вашем вопросе несколько смущает сам термин "панорамная осознанность". Я читал некоторые тексты Махаяны и Ваджраяны, но такого выражения не припоминаю. Может, правда, забыл или при чтении не обратил внимания. Дело еще в том, что часто, если не почти всегда, термины существуют в контексте. Так коммунисты называли капиталистами тех, кого сейчас называют предпринимателями. Смысл несколько разный. Один эксплуатирует, другой предпринимает. Поэтому я остерегаюсь пользоваться терминами сторонними или появившимися в Буддийском учении позднее. Будда ведь сказал своим ученикам, что ничего не утаил от них "в кулаке". Поэтому я верю, что понятий и учений, переданных им ученикам-людям, и сохраненных в палийском каноне, достаточно для пробуждения. А человек, достигший пробуждения, как я понимаю, в учениях не особо нуждается, помните притчу о плоте, который нести на плечах, после того, как перебрался через реку, глуповато.
В Махапаринирвана сутре повторяется девять раз в разных местах: "Просветленный часто давал наставления монахам таким образом: 
"То-то и то-то является нравственностью, то-то и то-то является концентрацией; то-то и то-то является мудростью. Великим становится плод, велика польза от концентрации, когда она полностью развита добродетельным поведением; великим становится плод, велика польза от мудрости, когда она полностью развита концентрацией; полностью освобожденное от омрачений жажды, становления, и невежества - это сознание, которое полностью развито в мудрости"." (перевод взят тоже с "Колеса Дхармы")
Вот читал эту сутру и раньше, а только на днях увидел, что не просто шила+самадхи+праджня, а, так сказать, последовательность действий и вытекающих результатов или плодов.
А насчет аспектов тхеравадинских практик я не могу ответить просто потому, что некомпетентен в этом.
Счастья нам всем!

----------


## Борис

Ассаджи:
//В книгах Карлоса Кастанеды описываются даже специальные очки с зеркалами заднего вида, с помощью которых видна полная панорама. Может, в помощь начинающим автолюбителям?//

Единочаятели, прошу, оставим Карлоса с его нагвализмом в покое! Не наш он, начнем с того!  :Smilie: 
Имелась в виду просто способность воспринимать всю ситуацию в целом. О роли этого в махаянской практике говорить, наверное, здесь все ж смысла нет – не пошлО обсуждение, да и раздел-то тхеравадский.

Отвечу только to sergey, чтоб завершить оффтопик.
//Меня в Вашем вопросе несколько смущает сам термин "панорамная осознанность". Я читал некоторые тексты Махаяны и Ваджраяны, но такого выражения не припоминаю. //

Термин ввел в оборот Трунгпа Ринпоче. И мои наставники его используют.

//я остерегаюсь пользоваться терминами сторонними или появившимися в Буддийском учении позднее.//

Понимаю. Поэтому я ищу санскритский термин. Пока не нашел  :Frown: . Но понятие такое точно присутствует. Описывается это в книгах, точно.

На сем оффтопик завершаем, надеюсь. Ежели кому еще интересно – давайте через ПС, мыло или на Межбуддийском.
-------------------------

Ассаджи:
//По-моему, широкое поле восприятия открывается при стихании помех и мышления, то есть уже на первых этапах сосредоточения.//

Вот соотношение этого с «медитативными погружениями с прекращением восприятия» меня в данном случае больше интересует.

Поясните, пожалуйста, кто знает, каким джханам соответствует «широкое поле восприятия», а каким – прекращение оного. У Кхантипалло, кажется, говорится о том, что «в Джхане» восприятие прекращается – то есть, надо понимать, уже при достижении Первой Джханы?

Прошу прощения, если это тоже оффтопик. В таком случае можно открыть новую тему, и, наверное, в Межбуддийском разделе.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Поясните, пожалуйста, кто знает, каким джханам соответствует «широкое поле восприятия», а каким – прекращение оного. У Кхантипалло, кажется, говорится о том, что «в Джхане» восприятие прекращается – то есть, надо понимать, уже при достижении Первой Джханы?


На этот счет есть разные мнения. На мой взгляд, восприятие прекращается в "прекращении восприятия" уже после всех восьми джхан.

Вот описание из Висуддхимагги:
http://www.sacred-texts.com/bud/bits/bits078.htm#78c

----------


## sergey

Для Ассаджи:



> Цитирование:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> А если бы и говорили, то в них тоже необходима рефлексия по третьей и четвертой основам памятования - уму и умственным качествам.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> На свой опыт опереться не могу, а если исходить из текстов, то похоже, да.


Прочитал отрывок, ссылка на который - в постинге выше, и теперь сомневаюсь, что в состоянии "прекращения восприятия" есть рефлексия, так что, пожалуй, пока воздерживаюсь от суждений на этот счет.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Прочитал отрывок, ссылка на который - в постинге выше, и теперь сомневаюсь, что в состоянии "прекращения восприятия" есть рефлексия, так что, пожалуй, пока воздерживаюсь от суждений на этот счет.


И правильно сделаете. В обстановке форума я иногда позволяю себе высказывать предварительные предположения, а они бывают верными, а бывают и нет.

----------


## sergey

Борису:



> Кстати, было бы интересно обсудить этот момент. Во многих махаянских учениях (в Махамудре, Сото-Дзэн и в Дзогчене, вроде, тоже) говорится о т.н. "панораммной осознанности" - осозавании всей ситуации, в которой находишься, в особенности внешней, в том числе физической.


В статье про "лесную традицию" тхеравады с сайта accesstoinsight встретил такое место:
Samatha and Vipassana 
Tranquillity meditation (samatha) is a mind snug in a single preoccupation. It doesn't establish contact with anything else; it keeps itself cleansed of outside preoccupations. Insight meditation (vipassana) is when the mind lets go of all preoccupations in a state of all-around mindfulness and alertness. 
Если я правильно понял, то по-русски это что-то вроде:
Медитация спокойствия (шаматха) - это ум занятый чем-то одним. Он не входит в контакт с чем-либо другим, он находится в состоянии очищенности от внешних факторов. Медитация понимания (випассана) - это когда ум открыт (lets go of) всему в состоянии всесторонней внимательности и бдительности.
Не знаю, насколько авторитетен автор статьи, но, по-моему, это - то, про что Вы спрашивали.
P.S. Статья  - у меня скачана на компьютер, сейчас обыскался на сайте accesstoinsight и не нашел ее. Называется "Kammathana (Forest) tradition".

----------


## Борис

*SERGEY:*
//_Медитация спокойствия (шаматха) - это ум занятый чем-то одним. Он не входит в контакт с чем-либо другим, он находится в состоянии очищенности от внешних факторов. Медитация понимания (випассана) - это когда ум открыт (lets go of) всему в состоянии всесторонней внимательности и бдительности._ 

Не знаю, насколько авторитетен автор статьи, но, по-моему, это - то, про что Вы спрашивали. //

Да, наверное здесь, так сказать, "звучат общебуддийские мотивы"  :Smilie: . Буддийская практика, сочетающая в себе шаматху и випашьяну (в данном случае - как метод, а не как плод), основана на осознанности и Присутствии, а не просто на однонаправленной концентрации и "погружении в себя" (в "тяжеловесном"  смысле).

Однако дальнейшие разъяснения на эту тему в разных традициях, думаю, отличаются.  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

Возможно, окажется полезным значение  понятия 
“нимиттабхага" у йогачар - та часть развертывающегося сознания, которая принимается им за воспринимаемый объект. "Нимитта" здесь не связано со словами языка - именами (у бессловесного ребенка или у собаки сознание тоже развертывается как нимиттабхага).

http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Pantheon/7049/alaya.htm

----------


## Ассаджи

> Возможно, окажется полезным значение понятия 
> “нимиттабхага" у йогачар - та часть развертывающегося сознания, которая принимается им за воспринимаемый объект.


Спасибо за ссылку. Слово "нимитта" имеет много значений, и в данном тексте оно употребляется как "общее впечатление", "видимость".

В контексте сосредоточения скорее можно провести параллель с "нишьяндабиджа"-ми, которые обуславливают восприятие.

"Нимитта" также имеет значение "причина", и в контексте сосредоточения получается как бы "причина-впечатления"  :Smilie:

----------


## Ассаджи

Поправочка:

По последним данным, я ошибся в отношении "арупа" - этот эпитет в упомянутом контексте относится к четырем бесформенным джханам, достигаемым с помощью касин.

Кроме того, выясняется, что восприятие прекращается уже в первых бесформенных джханах. 

"Есть многое на свете, друг Гораций, что и не снилось нашим мудрецам" - Шекспир

----------


## Huandi

Познание и восприятие совершенно различные вещи.

Познание - создание "внутреннего" объекта в результате восприятия или мышления.

Восприятие - бывает и непосредственным восприятием йогина.

Прекращается именно восприятие?

----------


## Борис

*Ассаджи:*

Спасибо за уточнение.

//восприятие прекращается уже в первых бесформенных джханах//

То есть с 1-й по 4-ю джханы мы имеем присутствие _hinc et nunc_ (здесь и сейчас)? Или четкое восприятие объекта медитации без отвлечения на что-либо другое? :Confused:

----------


## Ассаджи

Господа, я сам только вникаю в детали, и могу сказать только о том, что  понял. Имелось в виду восприятие чувственных впечатлений.

Здесь-и-сейчас - понятие растяжимое. Например, Вы видите перед собой монитор. С другой стороны, можно отслеживать электрические импульсы. С третьей, выполнение программного кода.

Вот и насколько я понял из Вимуттимагги, опора на объекты формы груба и имеет недостатки. Видя достоинства сосредоточения на пространстве, йогин, выходя за пределы восприятия формы (ruupa-sa~n~naa), с исчезновением восприятия чувственных впечатлений (pa.tigha-sa~n~naa), освобождаясь от внимания к восприятиям многообразия (naanatta-sa~n~na), [c мыслью] "Бесконечное пространство", входит и пребывает в сфере бесконечного проcтранства.

(это была цитата из стандартного описания джхан, например, в Дигха Никае)

Далее по Вимуттимагге:
... из-за не-устранения этих (чувственных впечатлений) в этом (форменном сосредоточении), звук является источником раздражения для того, кто входит в первую джхану. Таким образом, не привлекаясь формами, он идет далее. Он пресекает их здесь. Тем самым он достигает непоколебимости достижения бесформенного и умиротворенности освобождения.

Алара Калама и Уддака Рамапутта, войдя в достижение бесформенного, не видели и не слышали тех проезжающих и разьезжающих пяти сотен повозок. Следовательно, это преподается как пресечение (чувственных) сфер; и таким образом, преодоление всего форменного восприятия преподается как пресечение форменных состояний и восприятий чувственных впечатлений.

* * *

Через органы чувств мы воспринимаем происходящее с задержкой и в отфильтрованном виде. Вероятно, имеется в виду переход к другому образу существования.

С первой по четвертой джханы практикующий воспринимает происходящее в виде чувственных впечатлений многообразных форм.

Возможно, после овладения джханами в полном объеме можно воспринимать и то, и другое одновременно - не знаю, не пробовал.

----------


## Борис

Не сразу увидел Ваш ответ, Ассаджи, но уже написал, и уж, позвольте, помещу здесь постскрптум к своему предыдущему сообщению.

P.S.
Это перекликается с соседней темой. 
(http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?threadid=864)

В Вашей короткой заметке Вы пишите: "Это позволяет сделать вывод о том, что в Сатипаттхане сутте подразумевается достижение четырех джхан. Кроме того, раскрываются дополнительные грани джхан, не очевидные при их традиционном лаконичном описании."

----------


## sergey

Есть книга про анапанасати на основе "Анапанасати сутры" http://www.buddhanet.net/pdf_file/anapanasati.pdf. Там на на стр.152 - 160 (и на других, можно поискать по слову nimitta) довольно подробно написано о parikamma-nimitta (предварительная), uggaha-nimitta (приобретенная - acquired) и patibhaga-nimitta (counterpart - копия?), применительно к объектам - касины, непривлекательное (асубха) и дыхание. Если основываться на словах автора (Buddhadasa Bhikkhu), похоже, что то, что я писал в этом треде про нимитту применительно к дыханию - не так или не совсем так. Все же при uggaha и patibhaga нимиттах возникают разные, в зависимости от человека, зрительные картинки. В принципе это понятно. Образ получается комбинированным из видимого, осязаемого и т.д. Даже музыку ведь многие визуализируют, а поскольку зрение у нас "главный" орган чувств (мы, как говорят, получаем через него  львиную долю всей информации), то зрительные картинки  и "пристраиваются"  к восприятию дыхания, как уж без них. Автор и пишет, что картинки зависят от предыдущих жизненных впечатлений, хранящихся в памяти.
Написано в книге, мне показалось, понятно и, повторюсь, довольно подробно (этот вопрос, я ее только просмотрел "по диагонали")

----------


## Ассаджи

Я читал книгу Буддхадасы Бхиккху по анапанасати. У меня сложилось мнение, что по поводу нимитты он, как и многие другие авторы, пишет о своем понимании описания нимитт в Висуддхимагге.

Во многих современных англоязычных работах "нимитта" переводится как "image" или "after-image". Я не согласен с такой узкой интерпретацией.

Мне больше импонируют работы, в которых автор описывает нимитты, основываясь на собственном опыте, как например, Вимуттимагга. 

Благодаря им можно разобраться в том, как же работать с нимиттами.

Интересно почитать статью Рода Бакнелла:

http://www.geocities.com/cmdsg.geo/bucknell.htm

И предварительный перевод книги Ачаана Ли Дхаммадхаро:

http://users.i.com.ua/~sangha/dharma/lib/keeping.zip

----------


## Борис

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ассаджи_ 
> *...перевод книги Ачаана Ли Дхаммадхаро:
> 
> http://users.i.com.ua/~sangha/dharma/lib/keeping.zip*


Спасибо за ссылку, а то я у Dас на "Колесе" давно не был.  :Smilie: 

Теперь по существу. В интерпретации автора *нимитты*, как мне показалось, являются почти аналогами таких явлений, которые в других традициях буддизма часто зовутся японским словом *макё* и тибетским *ньямс*.

Похоже, все эти три термина имеют более широкую область значений, но все они могут означать и разного рода побочные явления, которые могут просисходить во время медитации (видЕния и пр.)...

----------


## Ассаджи

Да, проявления синестезии в дзен относятся к "макё"

http://www.zzapp.org/neuroman/Mondo%202000.doc

Вместе с тем я считаю "нимитту" чисто умственным объектом, который проявляется в различных восприятиях.

А, видимо, "омраченные" "умственные впечатления" (например,  привлекательности, счастья, постоянства) могут вызывать отвлекающие видЕния и т.п.

----------


## sergey

> Я читал книгу Буддхадасы Бхиккху по анапанасати. У меня сложилось мнение, что по поводу нимитты он, как и многие другие авторы, пишет о своем понимании описания нимитт в Висуддхимагге.


Я думаю, что Буддхадаса Бхиккху, будучи монахом, бхиккху, безусловно имел собственный опыт дхьяны.
Не буду сейчас предполагать что-либо о качестве, но по количеству, я думаю, больше, чем 3 месяца Бакнелла. Также я думаю, что и Буддагхоша кое-какой опыт имел.
  Мне кажется, что есть определенная манера изложения, она видна и в проповедях учеников Будды из канона и в какой-то степени есть в современной тхераваде - использование слов и оборотов речи Будды и  (позднее) авторитетных комментаторов. У Буддхадасы - такая манера. 
  По поводу нимитты я, после прочтения книги Буддхадасы, а в большей степени- книги с того же сайта "The seven stages of purification and the insight knowledges" автора Матара шри Ньянамара, утвердился в том понимании, которое изложил раньше (не в предыдущем постинге, а еще раньше). Однако я думаю, что "будет день, будет и пища", если в процессе возможной практики возникнут проблемы с нимиттой, поучений Будды и почтенных учителей достаточно, чтобы знать, как поступать и что делать и чего не делать.

----------


## Бодхичен

Ассаджи, вот вы пишите что на первых этапах дхъяны сигналы от органов чувств (напр. звуковые) являются отвлекающими раздражителями. На более высоких стадиях йогин уже может интегрировать их в свою дхъяну. А возможно ли достижение такого состояния дхъяны, когда она не прекращается и во время обыденной активности (например ходьба). И насколько можно оставаться в дхъяне при эмоциональном взаимодействии со средой?

----------


## Бодхичен

// parikamma-nimitta (предварительная), uggaha-nimitta (приобретенная - acquired) и patibhaga-nimitta (counterpart - копия?),//

Скорее не копия, а комментарий, или приложение.

----------


## Ассаджи

> А возможно ли достижение такого состояния дхъяны, когда она не прекращается и во время обыденной активности (например ходьба).


Ходьба - это одна из четырех канонических поз для медитации.

Многие обыденные действия типа ходьбы включены в Сатипаттхана сутту, а там подразумевается достижение дхьян.




> И насколько можно оставаться в дхъяне при эмоциональном взаимодействии со средой?


Есть строфа из Сутта-Нипаты:

974. Вот пять нечистот на свете, - победе над ними должен в дхъяне поучаться нищенствующий: страсть к образу, звуку и вкусу, к запаху и прикосновению.




> "The seven stages of purification and the insight knowledges" автора Матара шри Ньянамара


Да, замечательная книга:

Seven Stages of Purification & Insight Knowledges 
— Ven. Matara Sri Nanarama

ftp://ftp.buddhanet.net/pdf/bm7insight.zip

----------


## sergey

Борису, но не только.

Не знаю, стоило ли об этом писать, может быть для всех это само собой разумеется. В нашем обсуждении вроде как получилось, что при медитации випассаны мысль не на чем конкретном не сосредоточена, я думаю, что это не так. Есть, конечно, "анимитта" сосредоточение, но есть и другие виды созерцания с акцентом на випассану (проникновение), в которых мысль сосредотачивается на каком-то конкретном объекте (аспекте, дхамме...). Например - описанные в Сатипаттхана-сутре способы созерцания чувств (ведана) или созерцания ума (читта) или созерцания качеств ума (дхамма).

----------


## Борис

> _Первоначальное сообщение от sergey_ 
> *Борису, но не только.
> 
> Не знаю, стоило ли об этом писать, может быть для всех это само собой разумеется. В нашем обсуждении вроде как получилось, что при медитации випассаны мысль не на чем конкретном не сосредоточена, я думаю, что это не так. Есть, конечно, "анимитта" сосредоточение, но есть и другие виды созерцания с акцентом на випассану (проникновение), в которых мысль сосредотачивается на каком-то конкретном объекте (аспекте, дхамме...). Например - описанные в Сатипаттхана-сутре способы созерцания чувств (ведана) или созерцания ума (читта) или созерцания качеств ума (дхамма).*


Я слышал объяснение, что випассана в любом случае подразумевает "жертвование" однонаправленным вниманием, развитым в результате практики шаматхи (саматты). Т.е., точнее, наверное, *использование* этого внимания, этой однонаправленности.
_(Хотя и сам "отказ" от однонаправленности, ИМХО, уже несет в себе элемент прозрения; есть ведь немало историй в разных традициях о достижении Прозрения при выходе из самадхи)_

А сами методы для достижения випассаны (випашьяны) могут быть разными, особенно - в разных традициях. "Панораммная осознанность" та же самая, упор на созерцание непостоянства при наблюдении дыхания, коаны, стадия "дзог-рим" (стадия завершения - растворение визуализируемого образа в пустоте) в Ваджраяне (кстати, это ведь еще один пример того, о чем я написал чуть выше курсивом), и другие способы. В каких-то из них сосредотачиваются на каком-то объекте, в каких-то - нет, но в любом случае эффектом должно быть не просто сосредоточение.

Прошу прощения за обсуждение в этом разделе практик Махаяны - просто меня интересует соотнесение их с похожими (или не очень похожими) приемами Тхеравады.

----------


## Бодхичен

// 974. Вот пять нечистот на свете, - победе над ними должен в дхъяне поучаться нищенствующий: страсть к образу, звуку и вкусу, к запаху и прикосновению. //

В смысле подавлять в дхъяне?

----------


## Борис

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Бодхичен_ 
> *В смысле подавлять в дхъяне?*


По-моему, "подавлять" - один из нескольких способов. В Тхераваде, насколько мне известно, учат ведь и простому осознаванию нечистоты для избавления от нее...

----------


## Ассаджи

> В смысле подавлять в дхъяне?


Ой нет. Скорее безмятежно наблюдать (упеккха). Почитайте подробнее Сутта-Нипату, там много советов такого плана.

----------


## Бодхичен

Хотелось бы реферативное изложение в ваших ответах  :Smilie:  Могу расчитывать?..

----------


## sergey

> наверное, использование этого внимания, этой однонаправленности.


Хуэйнен:"Если есть сосредоточенность, то есть и мудрость, если есть мудрость, то есть и сосредоточенность"

Cейчас с ходу могу припомнить только "анимитта" сосредоточение из тех, в котором нет определенного объекта. Ведь сосредоточенность - это не обязательно "сфокусированность" на каком-то месте в пространстве. Например, можно наблюдать возникновение ощущений, а можно наблюдать их исчезновение, описаны и такие методы -  здесь внимание уделяется тому или иному аспекту. В "четырех безграничных" (Брахма-вихара) мысль тоже не ограничена, так сказать, маленьким пространством. Насчет "все замечать" Ассаджи чуть раньше уже написал (пример с монитором компьютера, там - про "здесь и сейчас", но мне кажется, что это к тому же.). Кстати, в текстах (могу сослаться на упомянутую "Seven stages of purification") различают разные виды проникновения - а именно постижение разных аспектов реальности. Мудрость ведь тоже различают мирскую (локия - в пределах мира) и выводящую за его пределы (локуттара), и первая может постигать разные конкретные аспекты бытия.

----------


## sergey

Возможно мы вкладываем в слова "сосредоточенность", "випассана" и др. несколько разный смысл и из-за этого возникает некоторое взаимное недопонимание.
Под несосредоточенностью я, в частности, понимаю такое, например, состояние:
Человек сидит, практикуя безграничное милосердие (метта). Время от времени в его уме всплывают мысли  о недоделанной и оставленной на завтра работе; за стеной о чем-то громко говорят соседи и человек иногда усмехается каким-то их репликам, время от времени он почесывает живот и думает, что завтра нужно надеть не синтетическую, а хлопчатобумажную рубашку. При этом он продолжает свою практику.

В силу обстоятельств покидаю пока форум.

Если уважаемый модератор посчитает этот постинг пустословием и удалит его, я заранее согласен.

----------


## Борис

*sergey:*//Возможно мы вкладываем в слова "сосредоточенность", "випассана" и др. несколько разный смысл и из-за этого возникает некоторое взаимное недопонимание. //

Возможно. Я просто стремлюсь подчеркнуть отличие буддийских практик от транса... Хотя, опять-таки, что под словом "транс" понимать...

//В силу обстоятельств покидаю пока форум. //

Жаль!  :Frown:

----------


## Ассаджи

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Бодхичен_ 
> *Хотелось бы реферативное изложение в ваших ответах  Могу расчитывать?..*


Исходный вопрос был связан с вовлечением в эмоциональное взаимодействие при практике дхьян.

На мой взгляд, в самом вопросе переплетены разные уровни - правильные действия (плюс охрана дверей чувств) и правильное сосредоточение. На практике эти уровни прорабатываются на разных стадиях - вначале нравственность, охрана дверей чувств и осознанность, затем преодоление помех и далее джханы.

В "Йодхаджхива сутте" и в других суттах описывается вначале преодоление помех, а затем джханы.

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../an05-075.html

Например, если вы делаете хиругическую операцию, то подразумевается, что с потолка не течет вода, по полу не бегают крысы, комнату не заволакивает дымом, - напротив, все безупречно чисто, прекрасное освещение, идеальная обстановка, дружелюбные коллеги.

В таких условиях сосредоточение помогает вскрыть и устранить тонкие умственные пороки.

От практикующего не требуется, чтобы он во время операции ехал на велосипеде без рук.

Уже в первых джханах прекращаются витакка и вичара, то есть прекращаются речевые процессы конструирования (вачи-санкхара). В четвертой джхане прекращается дыхание. В таком состоянии очень даже затруднительно эмоционально разговаривать.

В нижеприведенном отрывке приведен перечень "шипов" (источников раздражения). Среди них - звук (saddo), служащий "шипом" для первой джханы, рассуждение и изучение (vitakkavicaaraa) для второй, и т.п.

    “Dasayime,    bhikkhave,    ka.n.takaa.    Katame    dasa?   Pavivekaaraamassa sa’nga.nikaaraamataa   ka.n.tako,  asubhanimittaanuyoga.m  anuyuttassa  subhanimittaanuyogo   ka.n.tako,  indriyesu  guttadvaarassa  visіkadassana.m  ka.n.tako, brahmacariyassa    maatugaamіpacaaro   ka.n.tako,  pa.thamassa jhaanassa   saddo  ka.n.tako,  dutiyassa  jhaanassa  vitakkavicaaraa  ka.n.takaa,  tatiyassa    jhaanassa    piiti    ka.n.tako,    catutthassa   jhaanassa   assaasapassaaso ka.n.tako,  sa~n~naavedayitanirodhasamaapattiyaa  sa~n~naa  ca  vedanaa ca ka.n.tako raago ka.n.tako doso ka.n.tako moho ka.n.tako”                                            
(A.N. V. 134)

Обратите внимание, что вначале речь идет о помехах для уединенной жизни, восприятия непривлекательности, охраны дверей чувств, праведной жизни.

Вместе с тем, овладев джханой, можно, как говорится, "сделать джхану своей привычкой", практикуя не только охрану чувств и осознанность, но и сосредоточение при обыденных действиях.

Таким образом, буддийский подход направлен в конечном счете на осознанное устранение тонких влечений (асава).

В некоторых школах, больше ориентированных на поведение, специально отрабатывается невозмутимость при взаимодействии с другим человеком (см. например саентологические "Тренировочные упражнения"

http://cleartech1.chat.ru/bridge%20rus.htm )

Здесь нужно учитывать, что подходы, ориентированные на поведение, в меньшей степени затрагивают тонкие умственные влечения.

----------


## Борис

но надеюсь, Ассаджи объяснит.

Сергей писал:



> *...есть и другие виды созерцания с акцентом на випассану (проникновение), в которых мысль сосредотачивается на каком-то конкретном объекте (аспекте, дхамме...). Например - описанные в Сатипаттхана-сутре способы созерцания чувств (ведана) или созерцания ума (читта) или созерцания качеств ума (дхамма).*


Разве в Сатипаттхане имеется в виду именно концентрация на, например, разных ощущениях или качестивах ума? Разве там не о простом осознавании их "по ходу дела" говорится (с поправкой на мгновенность, конечно)?  :Confused:

----------


## Ассаджи

Хороший вопрос. Выбор "основы памятования" определяет критериальные рамки практики - от простых телесных, например, долгое дыхание или короткое, стоит, сидит, лежит или ходит тело, - до чувств, состояний ума и умственных качеств.

Традиционно выбирается определенная основа памятования, например, тело, и конкретный способ, например, четыре позы.

При этом присутствует направленность внимания на данную основу памятования.

Возможен и вариант памятования по некольким основам. Это отчасти похоже на осознанность (сампаджана) и охрану дверей чувств.

----------


## Анатолий

//Разве в Сатипаттхане имеется в виду именно концентрация на, например, разных ощущениях или качестивах ума? Разве там не о простом осознавании их "по ходу дела" говорится (с поправкой на мгновенность, конечно)?// 

Мне очень понравился маленький комментарий к Махасатипаттхане сутте по:

http://www.buddhanet.net/pdf_file/mahasati_prt.zip

Там говорится:

Монах отслеживает чувства (качества ума) только как чувства (качества ума) (это не мое, не Я, не моя самость, это всего лишь феномен)

Что само по себе подразумевает не только концентрацию, но и присущую этому процессу различающую способность. Что впоследствии, по моему, является фактором появления витакки и виччары, как джхана-факторов. Но все же такой вход в джхану, характерезующую степень концентрации, менее "оправдан" по сравнению с более распространненым методом, когда практикующий обращает внимание на отказ от пяти преград и в нем рождается удовлетворенность, у удовлетворенного рождается радость, от радости в сердце успокаивается тело, успокоившиеся телом ощущает счастье, счастливый сосредоточен в мыслях. Освободившись от чувственных удовольствий, освободившись от нехороших свойств, он достигает первой ступени созерцания, - связанной с устремленным рассудком и углубленным рассуждением, рожденной уединенностью, дарующей радость и счастье - и пребывает в ней.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Монах отслеживает чувства (качества ума) только как чувства (качества ума) (это не мое, не Я, не моя самость, это всего лишь феномен)


В оригинале: "Монах созерцает тело в теле, ... чувства в чувствах, ... ум в уме, ...умственные качества в умственных качествах".

Я это понимаю как созерцание явлений в четких критериальных рамках. Например, отслеживая позу тела, монах соотносит её с телом как основой осознанности, то есть, например, "стою", "лежу", "сижу", "иду". Он не выходит за эти рамки, выискивая в позе какой-то смысл, созерцая в связи с этим чувства, состояние ума, умственные качества и т.д. Он созерцает по четко определенным критериям.

Что касается самого созерцания, то согласно комментариям, он созерцает тело (или чувства, или ум, или умственные качества), как изменчивое, тягостное, безличное (аничча, дуккха, анатта). Он вызывает угасание алчности, а не раздувает её; он вызывает прекращение, а не возникновение; он отбрасывает, а не привязывается.

Безличность здесь - одна из характеристик способа созерцания.




> Что само по себе подразумевает не только концентрацию, но и присущую этому процессу различающую способность.


Об этом говорится в строфе Дхаммапады:

372. Не обладает джханой тот, кто лишен различающей мудрости (паннья);

Не обладает различающей мудростью тот, кто лишен джханы.

Тот же, кто обладает и джханой, и различающей мудростью, поистине близок к Ниббане.




> ... практикующий обращает внимание на отказ от пяти преград и в нем рождается удовлетворенность, у удовлетворенного рождается радость, от радости в сердце успокаивается тело, успокоившиеся телом ощущает счастье, счастливый сосредоточен в мыслях ...


Обратите внимание, что здесь приводится альтернативное описание всех четырех джхан: непривязанность к неумелым умственным качествам - радость (paamujja) - восторг (piiti) - расслабление (passadhi) - счастье (sukha) - сосредоточение (samadhi), по образцу Маханама сутты:

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../an11-013.html

----------


## Анатолий

> В оригинале: "Монах созерцает тело в теле, ... чувства в чувствах, ... ум в уме, ...умственные качества в умственных качествах".


Вы прочитали мои мысли :Smilie: . Мне хотелось сделать именно это уточнение, Тханиссаро, например переводит:

- чувства сами по себе (feelings in & of itself)
- ум сам по себе (mind in & of itself)
- умственные качества сами по себе (mental qualities in & of themselves)

Все эти три разных перевода несут в себе (при неглубоком изучении) разные смысловые грани. Поэтому такие (пусть хоть и краткие, но замечательные) комментарии к этим строкам, как:


> Что касается самого созерцания, то согласно комментариям, он созерцает тело (или чувства, или ум, или умственные качества), как изменчивое, тягостное, безличное (аничча, дуккха, анатта). Он вызывает угасание алчности, а не раздувает её; он вызывает прекращение, а не возникновение; он отбрасывает, а не привязывается.


выполняют очень огромную роль в действительно правильном понимании, что влечет за собой успешные практические действия :Smilie: 


> Обратите внимание, что здесь приводится альтернативное описание всех четырех джхан: непривязанность к неумелым умственным качествам - радость (paamujja) - восторг (piiti) - расслабление (passadhi) - счастье (sukha) - сосредоточение (samadhi), по образцу Маханама сутты:


По-моему, Ассаджи, в сутте все же больше описывается и подразумевается первая рупа-джхана  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ассаджи

> По-моему, Ассаджи, в сутте все же больше описывается и подразумевается первая рупа-джхана


Почему же? Эти памятования (о Будде и другие) позволяют достичь четырех джхан.

Описание по сути совпадает с семью факторами Пробуждения.

----------


## ullu

а почему эти умственные качества называют неумелыми?

----------


## Ассаджи

> а почему эти умственные качества называют неумелыми?


Во-первых, это понятие было частью индийской культуры во время Будды. Уже тогда оно часто трактовалось расширительно, с оттенком нравственности, добра.

В нашей культуре, наоборот, слова "искусник" и "умелец"  зачастую несут негативное значение, не говоря уже о "ловкач".

Во-вторых, в Калама сутте Будда спрашивает жителей Каламы о том, к каким последствиям приводят алчность, отвращение и заблуждение, подводя их к выводу, что эти качества неумелы.

Здесь можно провести аналогию, что как умелые действия приводят к благополучию, так и умелые умственные качества.

Как говорится в Дхаммападе:

80. Ирригаторы направляют воду,
изготовители стрел подчиняют себе наконечники,
плотники подчиняют себе дерево,
мудрецы смиряют самих себя.

А по поводу перевода этого слова есть тред:

http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?s=&threadid=422

----------


## Анатолий

> Почему же? Эти памятования (о Будде и другие) позволяют достичь четырех джхан.


 Я отчасти судил по этой цитате:

Not all meditation subjects are equally effective in inducing the deeper levels of concentration. They are first distinguished on the basis of their capacity for inducing only access concentration or for inducing full absorption; those capable of inducing absorption are then distinguished further according to their ability to induce the different levels of jhбna.   

Of the forty subjects, ten are capable of leading only to access concentration: eight recollections - i. e. all except mindfulness of the body and mindfulness of breathing - plus the perception of repulsiveness in nutriment and the defining of the four elements. These, because they are occupied with a diversity of qualities and involve an active application of discursive thought, cannot lead beyond access. The other thirty subjects can all lead to absorption.   

Где как раз говорится, что такие памятования, как "Трех драгоценностей", внутренней чистоты и великодушия, мира Дэв, Ниббаны и т.д. могут лишь привести к "сосредоточению доступа", которое характеризуются преодолением Пяти Помех, проявлением факторов джханы, и возникновением светящейся копии объекта медитации, называемого знаком (patibhaganimitta :Smilie: ). Остальные 30 предметов медитации ведут к "сосредоточению поглощения", т.е. полному погружению ума на объекте созерцания, имеющем место при полном созревании факторов джханы. Именно "сосредоточение поглощения" (appana-samadhi) включает в себя все восемь медитативных навыка - четыре прекрасных форменных джханы и четыре нематериальных навыка (арупа-джхана).

Происходит это (согласно цитате) потому, что такие памятования (о Будде и другие) заняты различием качеств и вовлекают (ум) в слишком активное проявление витакки (направленного мышления) 

Если все выше изложенное достоверно, то, например, в этой цитате из Маханама сутты:

At any time when a disciple of the noble ones is recollecting the Tathagata, his mind is not overcome with passion, not overcome with aversion, not overcome with delusion. His mind heads straight, based on the Tathagata. And when the mind is headed straight, the disciple of the noble ones gains a sense of the goal, gains a sense of the Dhamma, gains joy connected with the Dhamma. In one who is joyful, rapture arises. In one who is rapturous, the body grows calm. One whose body is calmed experiences ease. In one at ease, the mind becomes concentrated. 

скорее говорится о "сосредоточении доступа", где параллель с некоторыми факторами Просветления очевидна.

----------


## Ассаджи

> такие памятования, как "Трех драгоценностей", внутренней чистоты и великодушия, мира Дэв, Ниббаны и т.д. могут лишь привести к "сосредоточению доступа", которое характеризуются преодолением Пяти Помех, проявлением факторов джханы


Здесь вы оказались правы, в отрывке из 
http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn02.htm
речь идет о сосредоточении доступа, предшествующем первой джхане. 

75. Когда он видит себя отказавшимся от этих пяти преград, в нем рождается удовлетворенность, у удовлетворенного рождается радость, от радости в сердце успокаивается тело, успокоившиеся телом ощущает счастье, счастливый сосредоточен в мыслях.

----------


## Анатолий

Ассаджи, а на этот раз Вам прочитать мои мысли не удалось  :Frown:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

Я намеренно поместил ту характеристику "сосредоточения доступа", говорящую о 

возникновении сверкающей (точной) копии объекта медитации, называемого знаком (patibhaganimitta)

В английском оригинале это звучит, как:

Аccess concentration (upacara-samadhi), marked by the suppression of the five hindrances, the manifestation of the jhana factors, and the appearance of a luminous mental replica of the meditation object called the counterpart sign (patibhaganimitta)

Здесь очень интересный момент в самом сочетании _counterpart sign_ и в палийской альтернативе этого сочетания - patibhaga-nimitta . Английское слово _counterpart_ уже всплывало в этом треде (кстати, как раз в аналогичном месте), как требующее смыслового уточнения. И этот вопрос вроде бы как остался открытым, не считая предложения Бодхичена. Хотелось бы получить четкое толкование не только patibhaga-nimitta, но и всего этого предложения:

the appearance of a luminous mental replica of the meditation object called the counterpart sign

В частности, у меня возникают сомнения относительно англ.термина replica (у меня совсем плохой книжный англо-русский словарь, а на ПРОМТ надеется не приходится, там словарь порой еще более скуден :Frown: )

И все это из-за того, что в ссылке на предворительный перевод Н.Б. есть следующее:

Когда вы научитесь приводить в порядок свое дыхание, это как если бы вы привели в порядок всех в своем доме. Побочные эффекты дыхательной медитации подобны людям, находящимся вне вашего дома, т.е. гостям. Если у вас в доме люди ведут себя должным образом, вашим гостям придется придерживаться той же линии поведения. 
Здесь под "гостями" понимаются проявления (nimitta), и неустойчивое дыхание, время от времени проявляющееся в пределах того дыхательного порядка, который вы установили. Таковы, например, различные проявления, которые возникают вследствие дыхания и которые могут появиться в виде образов - ярких огоньков, людей, животных, вас самих или в виде других образов; или же в виде звуков - голосов людей, знакомых или нет. В некоторых случаях эти проявления проявляются в виде запахов - благоуханных, или же подобных трупному смраду. Иногда вдох может вызвать у вас чувство такой сытости во всем теле, что вы не будете чувствовать потребности в еде или питье. Иногда дыхание может вызвать ощущения тепла, жара, холода или же звон во всем теле. Временами, оно может вызвать появление в уме таких явлений, которые никогда у вас не возникали ранее.
Все эти явления относятся к классу "гостей". Прежде чем принимать гостей, вам следует привести в полный порядок дыхание и ум, придать им устойчивость и надежность. Принимая этих "гостей", вам надо, сначала, поставить их под свой контроль. Если же вы не сможете их контролировать, не связывайтесь с ними, так как они могут отвлечь вас от практики. Но если вы сможете подчинить себе их свойства, позднее они могут оказаться полезными вам.
"Подчинить их свойства", значит, изменять их по своей воле, силой мысли (pa.tibhaga-nimitta) - делать их маленькими или большими, посылать их вдаль или приближать к себе, заставлять их появляться или исчезать, посылать их наружу или вовнутрь. Только тогда вы сможете воспользоваться ими в воспитании ума. Когда вы подчините себе эти проявления, они вызовут повышенные способности ваших чувств: способность видеть с закрытыми глазами; способность слышать звуки на больших расстояниях или обонять отдаленные запахи; способность чувствовать различные элементы, которые существуют в воздухе и которые могут оказаться полезными для тела в преодолении чувства голода и желания; способность по своей воле порождать определенные чувства - чувство прохлады, когда вы желаете прохлады, чувство жары, когда вы желаете жары, чувство тепла, когда вы желаете тепла, чувство силы, когда вам нужна сила, потому что различные элементы мира, которые могут оказаться вам полезными физически, придут и проявятся в вашем теле.

Ничего не понятно  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sergey

> Разве в Сатипаттхане имеется в виду именно концентрация на, например, разных ощущениях или качестивах ума? Разве там не о простом осознавании их "по ходу дела" говорится (с поправкой на мгновенность, конечно)


В общем-то Ассаджи и Анатолий уже ответили, но, поскольку вопрос адресовался мне, я еще раз уточню.
Вопрос можно понять двояко:1) перечисленное в Махасатипаттхана сутре (я имел в виду ее) не есть ли - вещи (элементы, качества, дхаммы), которые мы наблюдаем в общем потоке, не сосредотачиваясь конкретно на чем-то отдельно 2) когда мы наблюдаем отдельно ощущения (ведана) или качества ума, или... сосредотачиваемся ли мы на них?
Сначала 2):  Да, сосредотачиваемся. Ведь сосредоточенность  - это однонаправленность ума (экагатта). Из Махасатипаттхана сутры:
"Таким образом он отслеживает качества ума в качествах ума внутренне, 
либо он отслеживает качества ума в качествах ума внешне, 
либо он отслеживает качества ума в качествах ума внутренне и внешне. 
Он отслеживает факторы возникновения в качествах ума, 
либо он отслеживает факторы исчезновения в качествах ума, 
либо он отслеживает факторы возникновения и исчезновения в качествах ума." 
 Здесь названы еще "более узкие" темы наблюдения (а значит и сосредоточения) - не просто качества ума, а , например, их возникновение или их исчезновение. Эти темы перечислены через "либо", то есть как различные методы созерцания. Какая степень этой сосредоточенности - другой вопрос.
1) Я так понимаю, что перечисленное - отдельные виды созерцания. Созерцание разлагающегося трупа - одно созерцание, рассмотрение 32 частей тела - другое, "Он тренируется вдыхать, восприимчивый ко всему телу, и выдыхать, восприимчивый ко всему телу" - третье и т.д.
Хотя я так понимаю,  что есть такое памятование, когда "замечают" и возникающие ощущения, и мысли, и дхаммы:
<Возможен и вариант памятования по некольким основам. Это отчасти похоже на осознанность (сампаджана)>(Ассаджи).

----------


## sergey

По поводу степени сосредоточения, достижимой при использовании различных камматхан.
С сайта www.sacred-texts.com/bud/bit...htm#Buddhaghosa, Висуддхимагга, bit.60: 
   In respect to the particular trance induced. Of those that lead to attainment, the ten kasinas and the contemplation of breathing induce all the four trances; the ten impurities and the contemplation of the body, the first trance; the first three sublime states (по предыдущему тексту видно, что имеются в виду брахмавихары), the first three trances; while the fourth sublime state and the four formless states induce all four. Thus in respect to the particular trance induced.

----------


## Ассаджи

Размышляя над тем, как перевести слово "нимитта", я пришел как к варианту к слову "настройка", вполне вписывающемуся в контекст сутт.

В таком случае "патибхага-нимитта" - это "настройка соответствия", при которой восприятие объекта (например, света) можно вызвать чисто умственно в любом месте пространства. То есть умственное восприятие соответствует физическому.

Дело доходит до того, что при мастерском овладении таким сосредоточением можно, например, создать восприятие земли воздухе и пройти по этой земле. настроившись на свет, можно воспринимать свет ночью.

Я намеренно уклоняюсь от обсуждения некоторых современных интерпретаций слова "нимитта".

Как-то маленькая дочка спросила у папы: "Пап, а почему трамвай едет?" Папа долго рассказывал про напряжение, про элктроны, провода и генераторы. Потом, увидев непонимающий взгляд дочери, он сказал: "Ну понимаешь, трамвай живой, потому и едет". "А, понятно" - ответила дочка.

Так и сегодня людям приятны простые, бытовые объяснения.

Разберем для примера "субха-нимитту" (настройку на привлекательность) и "асубха-нимитту" (настройку на отсутсвие привлекательности). При первой у человека возникает страсть, а при второй человек, например, воспринимает тело, как совокупность частей и органов, и у человека рождается непривязанность.

Ума не приложу, как можно себе представить сияющую копию непривлекательности.

Эта путаница зачастую отражается и в книгах. Поэтому в работе Ачаана Ли Дхаммадхаро стоит обращать больше внимания не на сами термины, а на суть практики - когда он распространяет по телу белый свет, возникший из сосредоточения на дыхании. Да и в приведенном Вами отрывке очень интересны слова о том, что можно вызывать чувства прохлады, жары, тепла, обострять зрение, слух и обоняние - всё это осуществляется с помощью соответствующих настроек.

----------


## Анатолий

Что-то как-то сложно, Ассаджи ...

Вряд ли Будда вкладывал именно такой смысл в "нимитту", фигурирующую в коренных суттах. Да и в комментаторских трудах, как Вы и говорили, описание нимитты не совсем такое, не говоря уже о нынешней Лесной традиции, где нимитта приобрела чуть ли ни негативное значение.

Не знаю на сколько широко толкование этого термина, но мне кажется, что все же в разных местах оно используется с разным значением  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Например, в контексте "сосредоточения доступа" вполне приемлем смысл "знамение, знак (сигнализирующий)" и т.д. Как Вы думаете ?

По-моему, самый лучший способ понять - это забыть про комментарии и рассмотреть все сутты, в которых "нимитта" используется именно в контексте сосредоточения, или медитативных погружений (джхан). В принципе с этого и начался этот тред, и на определенном этапе вроде было все понятно, но вот в конце  :Confused:   :Frown: 

Лично я по ходу треда полагал, что "нимитта" это именно и есть какие-либо сияния, формы, чувственные ощущения и т.д., вобщем те самые "гости" у Ачаана Ли Дхаммадхаро. Однако при этом присутствовала некоторая степень игнорирования Гави сутты и Нимитта сутты или сутты про повора, где "нимитта" явно использовалась в неком другом значении. При этом я бОльшую ставку делал на Упаккилеса сутту, о которой речь тоже была в этом треде (МН 128), где как раз описывались такие проявления как "сияния (свет)", "прекрасные формы" и т.д. При этом Тханиссаро Бхикху, как ни странно, сделал такой перевод:

Достопочтенный Аниpуддха: Так случилось, что когда мы оставались внимательными, пылкими (атапи), и pешительными, мы воспpиняли свет и видение фоpм. Hо вскоpе свет исчез, вместе с видением фоpм, и мы не можем настpоиться на эту тему. 

Будда: Вы должны настpоиться на эту тему
 
Согласитесь, такой перевод неявно подразумевает "нимитту", как некую "тему сияния и форм". Все это очень хорошо согласовалось и улаживалось, но ...

Я решил посмореть другой вариант перевода этой сутты, предложенный на:
http://www.metta.lk/tipitaka/2Sutta-...akkilesa-e.htm
при этом обнаружилось следующее:

Anuruddha: Venerable sir, when abiding diligent to dispel we perceived effulgence and beautiful forms. The effulgence and beautiful forms disappeared in no time and we did not understand that sign 

Anuruddha, that sign should be understood

Как небо и земля! Здесь, Благословенный ни в коем разе не говорил о каких-либо видах настройки на темы света и форм! Он всего лишь говорит о том КАК следует почтенному Анируддхе и его друзьям ПОНИМАТЬ этот ЗНАК, в ответ на адекватно поставленный вопрос.

Анируддха говорил о непосредственном медитативном навыке, понимая его суть. Но он не понимал как следует толковать его исчезновение и Татхагата ему это объяснил (как и подобает благому другу - на собственно пережитом опыте) суть чего сводилась к тому, что Анируддха со своими друзьями подавили грубые загрязнения, но не подавили более тонкие, которые и являлись причиной исчезновения света и форм.

Ить действительно сказал какой-то мыслитетель: "Понять -- значит упростить!"

Может быть нет никакого многотонного и труднопостижимого смысла в "нимитте", типа "апперцепции", "лейтмотива", "настройки" и т.д. Может быть стоит все-таки придерживаться более этимологического смысла этого палийского термина ("знак", "знамение" и т.д.), и все станет на свои места ?

----------


## Ассаджи

> Что-то как-то сложно, Ассаджи ...


Если Вам нужна простота, то можете считать нимитту "после-образом". Мол, смотрит человек долго на предмет, и от долгого смотрения появляется "послеобраз". Смотрите, например, на свет, потом закрываете глаза - видите пятно.
Вот так просто и понятно многие интерпретируют "нимитту". 




> Вряд ли Будда вкладывал именно такой смысл в "нимитту", фигурирующую в коренных суттах.


Почему Вы так считаете?




> Да и в комментаторских трудах, как Вы и говорили, описание нимитты не совсем такое,


Недоразумения скорее встречаются не в комментариях, а в современных интерпретациях, чаще всего Висуддхимагги. В самой Висуддхимагге недвусмысленно говорится, что нимитта не имеет ни цвета, ни формы:

[The Counterpart Sign]

As he does so, the hindrances eventually become suppressed, the defilement subside, the mind becomes concentrated with access concentration, and the counterpart sign arises.

The difference between the earlier learning sign and the counterpart sign is this. In the learning sign any fault in the kasina is apparent. But the counterpart sign appears as if a breaking out from the learning sign, and a hundred times, a thousand times, more purified, like a looking-glass disk drawn from its case, like a mother-of-pearl dish well washed, like the moon's disk coming out from behind the cloud, like cranes against a thunder cloud. *But it has neither colour nor shape;* for it had, it would be cognizable by the eye, gross, susceptible of comprehension and stamped by the three characteristics. But it is not like that. For it is *born only of perception* in one who has obtained concentration, being a mere *mode of appearance.*

But as soon as it arises the hindrances are quite suppressed, the defilements subside, and the mind becomes concentrated in access concentration.

(Выделения шрифтом выше мои).




> не говоря уже о нынешней Лесной традиции, где нимитта приобрела чуть ли ни негативное значение.


В каноне нимитты тоже бывают "позитивные" и "негативные", например, субха-нимитта и асубха-нимитта. 




> Не знаю на сколько широко толкование этого термина, но мне кажется, что все же в разных местах оно используется с разным значением  Например, в контексте "сосредоточения доступа" вполне приемлем смысл "знамение, знак (сигнализирующий)" и т.д. Как Вы думаете ?


Почему Вы так считаете? По-моему, это значение сюда не вписывается. 

Кроме того, в приведенной выше цитате из Вимуттимагги в определении приводится три значения слова "нимитта", "знака" и "знамения" среди них нет. 




> По-моему, самый лучший способ понять - это забыть про комментарии и рассмотреть все сутты, в которых "нимитта" используется именно в контексте сосредоточения, или медитативных погружений (джхан). В принципе с этого и начался этот тред, и на определенном этапе вроде было все понятно, но вот в конце


Лично мне и сутты, и Вимуттимагга с Висуддхимаггой помогают понять этот термин в контексте сосредоточения.




> Как небо и земля! Здесь, Благословенный ни в коем разе не говорил о каких-либо видах настройки на темы света и форм!


Палийский оригинал и различные переводы - небо и земля.




> Ить действительно сказал какой-то мыслитетель: "Понять -- значит упростить!"


А другой сказал, сгорая на костре: "О святая простота!", глядя на женщину, искренне подбрасывающую дрова в костер. 




> Может быть нет никакого многотонного и труднопостижимого смысла в "нимитте", типа "апперцепции", "лейтмотива", "настройки" и т.д. Может быть стоит все-таки придерживаться более этимологического смысла этого палийского термина ("знак", "знамение" и т.д.), и все станет на свои места ?


Как хотите. Я не совсем понимаю, что Вы имеете в виду под этимологическим смыслом. Слово "нимитта" имеет несколько значений в разных контекстах. Значения "знак" и "знамение" - из других контекстов.

Ладно, давайте уже завершать этот тред. Все желающие высказались, приведены ссылки и цитаты из основных источников. Остается проверить сказанное на практике.

----------


## Ассаджи

Читая замечательную книгу Руперта Гетхина «Буддийский путь к пробуждению», я встретил еще пару цитат о связи «nimitta» и «sa&ntilde;&ntilde;ā».

Формальное определение sa&ntilde;&ntilde;ā в Висуддхимагге (14.130) следующее:

sabbaa va sa~njaanana-lakkha.naa, tad ev’etan ti  puna  sa~njaanana-paccaya-nimitta-kara.na-rasaa  daaru-aadiisu  tacchakaadayo viya, yathaa-gahita-nimitta-vasena  abhinivesakara.na-paccupa.t.thaanaa  hatthi-dassaka-andhaa  (udaa.  54) viya, yathaa-upa.t.thita-visaya-pada-.t.thaanaa ti.na-purisakesu miga-potakaana.m purisaa ti uppanna-sa~n~naa viyaati.

“Вся (апперцепция) имеет характеристику распознавания; её функцией является создание характерного признака, который служит предпосылкой последующего распознавания: «Это та же самая вещь» — как плотники и т.п. делают с деревом, и т.д.; её проявлением является порождение уверенности благодаря соответствующим образом уловленному характерному признаку — как слепой, воспринимающий слона (Удана 6-4 http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon...na/ud6-04.html  ); её основой служит любой приблизившийся объект — как апперцепция «люди» возникает у молодых животных в отношении пугал.”

В Вимуттимагге второе определение nimitta в контексте сосредоточения тоже связано с апперцепцией.

“Каково значение «нимитта»?
Нимитта означает причину. Именно так Будда обучал монахов: «Все пагубные неумелые качества (pāpakā   akusalā   dhammā )   обусловлены причиной (nimitta). Это значение обуславливающей причины.
 И далее, говорится, что нимитта означает мудрость (pa&ntilde;&ntilde;ā ). Будда сказал: «С тренированной апперцепцией (sa&ntilde;&ntilde;ā ) он отбрасывает». Это называется мудростью.
И далее говорится, что нимитта означает образ. Она подобна мысли человека, когда он видит отражение своего лица и образа.”

И вот самая интересная цитата о четырех усилиях, раскрывающая эту связь в контексте самадхи (АН 2.16 = ДН 3.225):

14.  “Cattaarimaani,  bhikkhave,  padhaanaani.  Katamaani  cattaari? Sa.mvarappadhaana.m, pahaanappadhaana.m,   bhaavanaappadhaana.m,  anurakkha.naappadhaana.m.  Katama~nca,  bhikkhave,  sa.mvarappadhaana.m?  Idha,  bhikkhave,  bhikkhu  cakkhunaa  ruupa.m  disvaa  na  nimittaggaahii  hoti naanubya~njanaggaahii…    
…
    “Katama~nca,    bhikkhave,    anurakkha.naappadhaana.m?   Idha,   bhikkhave,   bhikkhu   uppanna.m bhaddaka.m    samaadhinimitta.m    anurakkhati   a.t.thikasa~n~na.m   pu.lavakasa~n~na.m   viniilakasa~n~na.m vicchiddakasa~n~na.m   uddhumaatakasa~n~na.m.   Ida.m  vuccati,  bhikkhave,  anurakkha.naappadhaana.m. Imaani kho, bhikkhave, cattaari padhaanaanii”ti.

«Монахи, есть четыре вида усилия: усилие обуздания, усилие отбрасывания, усилие развития, и усилие сохранения. И каково, монахи, усилие обуздания? При этом, монахи, видя глазом форму, монах не цепляется ни к характерному признаку, ни к деталям…
…
И каково, монахи, усилие сохранения? При этом, монахи, монах сохраняет возникший благоприятный характерный признак сосредоточения — апперцепцию скелета, апперцепцию кишащего червями (трупа), апперцепцию посиневшего, апперцепцию гниющего, апперцепцию распавшегося на части, апперцепцию вздувшегося (трупа).»

Если в этом отрывке слово nimitta употребляется в одном и том же смысле, то специфическая апперцепция опоры сосредоточения выступает в качестве характерного признака (нимитта) сосредоточения. Это тот признак, по которому распознается сосредоточение. Обычно эта апперцепция возникает на основе объекта. В сосредоточении эта апперцепция становится независимой от объекта, ей можно управлять.

Понимание нимитты как характерного признака распознавания сосредоточения, так сказать, настройки, подтверждается, например, следующей цитатой:

 Samathova ta.m aakaara.m gahetvaa puna pavattetabbassa samathassa nimittanti samathanimitta.m.
(Mohavicchedani Mya: .161)

Характерный признак успокоения — это характерный признак (nimitta) для повторного вызова успокоения после улавливания внешнего вида (aakaara) успокоения.

----------


## Ассаджи

Кажется, наконец-то нашел подходящий термин.
Получается, что "нимитта" - перцептивный образ, в данном случае, сосредоточения на определенной опоре.

http://exitt.ru/gloss.php?id=797
http://optimalist.by.ru/lit/psy_enc/txt/v44.shtm
http://diction.chat.ru/percept.html
http://psi.webzone.ru/st/086700.htm
http://psylib.ukrweb.net/books/vekkl01/txt09.htm

----------


## Ассаджи

Есть интересные парралели в "Шравака-бхуми" Асанги:




> The cultivation of Calm (`samatha-bhaavanaa) aims at perfect steadiness of the reflected image (pratibimba) in thought (citta) of the meditative object (aalambana). Success is constituted by the ninth (and last) thought-fixation (citta-sthiti) which is the only mental orientation driving without effort (anaabhogavaahana-manaskaara), due to previous, but no longer required, eliminative activation (prahaa.na-sa^mskaara), i.e., activations eliminative of meditative faults in the first eight thought-fixations. Thus, the ninth thought-fixation is carried by habituation (svarasavaahita) accomplished in the eighth thought-fixation, which still had effort. This is equivalent to the svarasika ("purely passive") of Stcherbatsky in this passage:
> 
>     It [the unexpressible reality] is the pure object, the object cognized by the senses in a pure sensation, that is to say, in a sensation which is purely passive, which is different in kind from the spontaneity of the intellect.
> 
>     The meditative object of Calm alone is called Reflected image devoid of discernment (nirvikalpa-pratibimba); that of Higher Vision alone is called Reflected image attended with discernment (savikalpa-pratibimba). The meditative object of combined Calm and Higher Vision (`samatha-vipa`syanaayuganaddha) is called Fulfillment of the requirement (kaarya-parini.spatti).
> 
> http://ccbs.ntu.edu.tw/FULLTEXT/JR-PHIL/alex6.htm


"Pratibimba" истолковывается как "reflected image", "cognitive projection", "imaged-cognitive content"

http://www.acmuller.net/yogacara/articles/intro-uni.htm
http://www.acmuller.net/yoga-sem/int...chru-2002.html

что близко к "перцептивному образу".

Такая же терминология встречается в "Йога-бхашья" Вьясы:

YB..(B4.23,198)....manas+..hi..mantavya3..artha3..uparaktam,..tatsvayam..ca..viSayatvaad..viSayin3..puruSa3..aatmiiyaa3..vRtti3..abhisambaddham,..tad..etac..cittam..eva..draSTRdRzya-uparaktam..viSayaviSayinirbhaasam..cetanaacetanasvaruupaapannam..viSayaatmakam..apy..aviSayaatmakam..ivaacetanam..cetanam..iva..sphaTikamaNikalpam..sarvaartham..ity..ucyate.
YB..(B4.23,198)....tad..anena..cittasaaruupya3..bhraantaah..kecit..tad..eva..cetanam..ity..aahuh...apare..cittamaatram..eva..+..idam..sarvam..naasti..khalv..ayam..gavaadir..ghaTaadhiz..ca..sakaaraNa1..loka..iti.
YB..(B4.23,198)....anupampaniiyaas..te...kasmaat,..asti..hi..teSaam..bhraantibiijam..sarvaruupaakaaranirbhaasam..cittam..iti.
YB..(B4.23,198)....samaadhiprajnaayaam..prajneya1..arthah..pratibimbiibhuutas..[pratibimba]..tasyaalambaniibhuutatvaad..[aalambana]..anyah.
YB..(B4.23,199)....sa..ced..arthaz..cittamaatram..syaat..katham..prajnaa3..eva..prajnaaruupam..avadhaaryeta...tasmaat..pratibimbiibhuuta1..[pratibimba]..arthah..prajnaayaam..yenaavadhaaryate..sa..puruSa..iti.
YB..(B4.23,199)....evam..grahiitRgrahaNagraahyasvaruupacittabhedaat..trayam..apy..etaj..jaatitah..pravibhajante..te..samyagdarzinas..tair..adhigatah..puruSah.
YB..(B4.24,199)....kutaz..ca..---..tadasamkhyeyavaasanaabhiz..citram..api..paraartham..samhati-kaaritvaat...(S4.24,199)..
YB..(B4.24,199)....tad..etac..cittam..asamkhyeyaabhir..vaasanaabhir..eva..citriikRtam..api..paraartham..parasya..bhogaapavargaartha7..(-pavargaartham?)....na..svaartham..samhati-akaaritvaad..gRhavat.
YB..(B4.24,199)....samhati-akaarin3..citta3..na..svaartha3..bhavitavyam,..na..sukhacittam..sukhaartham..na..jnaanam..jnaanaartham..ubhayam..apy..etat..paraartham.
YB..(B4.24,199-200)....yaz..ca..bhoga3..apavarga3..caartha7..naarthvat1..puruSah..sa..eva..para1..saamaanyamaatram.

----------


## Ассаджи

У Вьясы "pratibimba" - образ, отражение, служащее опорой (aalambana, пали aaramma.na) сосредоточения.

23. сознание, окрашенное Зрителем и тем, что воспринимается, [становится] всеобъектным.

Интеллект окрашен познаваемым объектом, но и сам в силу свойства быть объектом восприятия оказывается связанным через эту свою функцию с субъектом, то есть Пурушей. Таким образом, то же самое сознание, будучи "окрашено" Зрителем и тем, что воспринимается, проявляется [одновременно] и как объект, и как субъект. Обретая внутреннюю форму одушевленного и неодушевленного и проявляясь как если бы оно не было объектом, хотя по своей природе оно есть объект, или как если бы оно было одушевленным, хотя [в действительности оно] неодушевленное, [это сознание], [отражающее все вокруг], подобно кристаллу, называется всеобъектным 1.

Поэтому некоторые, введенные в заблуждение таким сходством сознания [с Пурушей], говорят, что именно оно и является одушевленным. Другие же утверждают, что весь этот [мир] есть не что иное, как сознание 2, и что в действительности коровы, горшки и прочее, то есть [предметный] мир вместе с его причинами, не существуют. Поистине, [эти люди] достойны жалости.

— Почему?

— Потому что сознание, озаряющее формы всех чувственных объектов, и есть семя их заблуждения.

Что касается [различающего] постижения, [которое возникает] при йогическом сосредоточении, то постигаемый объект, будучи отраженным [в сознании] 3, есть иное, [нежели сознание], поскольку служит его опорой. Если бы этот объект был "только-сознанием", то каким образом самопостижение могло бы установить себя в форме постижения? Следовательно, тот, кто определяет объект, отраженный при [йогическом] постижении, есть Пуруша.

— Почему это [происходит]?

24. Это [сознание], хотя и расцвеченное бесчисленными впечатлениями, [существует] для Другого, поскольку оно выполняет соединяющую функцию.

http://psylib.org.ua/books/patanja/ostru/txt08.htm

23.1. В санскритском тексте sarvartham, т.е. "[направленное] на все объекты".

23.2. Здесь Вьяса вновь ссылается на центральную концепцию виджнянавады "chittamatra" (только-сознание).

23.3. В санскритском тексте pratibimbibhuta. Здесь слово pratibimba (образ, или отражение) употребляется в своем лексическом смысле, поскольку в данном контексте не имеется в виду противопоставление по типу pratibimba – avaccheda, свойственное гносеологическим построениям в веданте. О pratibimba-vada (теории отражения) см. (Dasgupta, 1961-1963, vol. I, с. 475-476].

http://psylib.org.ua/books/patanja/ostru/txt12.htm

----------


## Ассаджи

Камалашила в "Бхаванакраме" цитирует Сандхинирмочана сутру Асанги:

The phenomenon that has been contemplated as the object of inner single-pointed concentration should be analyzed and regarded as like a *reflection*. This *reflection or image*, which is the object of single-pointed concentration, should be thoroughly discerned as an object of knowledge. It should be completely investigated and thoroughly examined. Practice patience and take delight in it. With proper analysis, observe and understand it. This is what is known as special insight.

http://www.empty-universe.com/yogaca...akrama_two.htm

----------


## Zom

Аджан Буддадаса по-поводу нимитты говорит так -  этот объект появляется когда тело дыхания и физическое тело в значительной мере успокоены. Ум становится утонченным и в точке удержания сосредоточения появляется нимитта - это самый ментальный образ. Далее он говорит, что нужно научиться управлять этими нимиттами и менять их по своему желанию, это в значительной степени разовьёт силу ума. Затем можно выбрать себе простую нимитту, например, белую точку и начать сосредоточение на ней. Это будет подобно воспламенению листа за счет направления солнечных лучей через фокусировку линзы. Тогда в уме останется только 5 факторов (джхановых) и это будет первый уровень идеального сосредоточения и однонаправленности (ekaggata).

Таким образом это получается 4-5 этап в анапанасати..
1. установление общей внимательности, слежение за всем процессом дыхания.
2. анализ и рассмотрение длинных, коротких вдохов и выдохов
3. анализ и рассмотрение двух тел - тела дыхания и физического тела
4. успокоение физического тела и тела дыхания
5. работа с нимиттами
6. анализ и рассмотрение Piti и Sukha
7... 8 ... 9... и т.д. - дальнейшие этапы для продвинутых практиков -)




> In practicing step four, we have various methods or skillful means - we could even call them tricks - to use in calming the breath. Whether we call them techniques or tricks, these are a higher order of things which we use over things that are more crude and foolish. We call them "skillful means." We have some tricks to use on the breath and these tricks come in five stages. These five tricks or skillful means are: 
> 
> 1. following the breath;
> 2. guarding the breath at a certain point;
> 3. giving rise to an imaginary image at that guarding point; 
> 4. manipulating those images in any ways that we want in order to gain power over them;   
> 5. selecting one of these images and contemplating it in a most concentrated way until the breath becomes truly calm and peaceful.

----------


## Zom

А вот любопытная статья Бхикку Соны на вопрос определения что всё же
является нимиттой, а что ей не является.

----------


## Zom

Очень подробно о нимитте пишет Аджан Брам в книге "Mindfulness, bliss, and beyond".
Нимитта является отражением собственного ума и обязательным образом должна появиться
на этапе, предваряющем вход в джхану. Нимитта не может появиться усилием воли (старанием),
а появляется только в том случае, если практикующий смог полностью всё "отпустить" (letting go),
то есть практикующий на этом этапе почти полностью оставляет мир 5-чувств, фантазии, мысли, желания, воспоминания и т.д. Обычно нимитта появляется на этапе, когда ум полностью удерживает дыхание в течение многих часов подряд, не сбиваясь ни на мгновение. Дыхание при этом практически неуловимо, оно становится очень тонким, а поэтому требуется колоссальная внимательность, чтобы не "упасть" с этого этапа медитации на дыхании. Также предварительно должен пройти этап появления факторов ума piti-sukha (восторг-счастье), которые появляются автоматически по причине того, что ум освободил себя от груза "мира желаний" (Кстати, появлением Piti-Sukha не могут служить "приятные" мысли или фантазии или же телесные переживания,например приятность от мурашек по телу или от "разливающегося" по телу тепла).

Небольшой отрывок:




> "Я уже говорил о примере с зеркалом. На самом деле осознание того, что нимитта является отражением собственного ума, является достаточно глубоким прозрением. Подобно тому, как вы видите отражение собственного лица в зеркале, точно также вы видите отражение собственного ума в состоянии глубочайшего успокоения на этом этапе медитации.
> 
> Когда нимитта предстаёт мутной или даже грязной, это означает, что ваш собственный ум мутный или даже грязный! Обычно это происходит из-за недостатка практики нравственности. Возможно, не так давно вы злились или были слишком эгоцентричны. На этой ступени медитации вы смотрите прямо на свой собственный ум и нет возможности обмануться. Здесь вы видите ум именно таким какой он есть. Поэтому если ваша нимитта предстает мутной или блеклой, следует обратить больше внимания на практику нравственности в повседневной жизни. Будет хорошо, если вы примете обеты, постараетесь говорить с другими вежливо, уделите больше внимания практике щедрости и будете бескорыстным в услужении. На этом этапе медитации, когда появляется нимитта, становится очевидным то, что нравственность - важнейшая составляющая успеха в медатиции.
> 
> Я провёл множество ретритов за все эти годы, и я заметил, что наибольший успех и значимые результаты имеют те люди, про которых обычно говорят, что они "чисты душой и сердцем". Они всегда рады помочь, они не причиняют вреда другим, они говорят мягко, они добры и всегда счастливы. Их красивый образ жизни наделяет их красивым умом. А их красивый ум поддерживает их образ жизни. Когда они достигают этого этапа в медитации, их нимитта предстаёт сияющей и яркой и легко приводит к джхане. Это говорит о том, что невозможно достичь успеха в медитации, если вы небрежны, неаккуратны и потакаете любым своим желаниям".


Далее еще одним интересным моментом этой ступени практики является яркая "правильная нимитта". Аджан пишет, во-первых, что её яркость и "глубина" настолько поразительны, что не идут ни в какое сравнение с тем, что может быть познано глазами (сама же нимитта не имеет ничего общего с сознанием глаза, а рождена самим умом и является его отражением). У практикующего, достигшего яркой нимитты, может быть два препятствия - первый - это страх. В первую очередь, страх перед тем, что практикующий понимает, что если он "войдет" в нимитту, он полностью потеряет оставшуюся в медитации часть "меня", "своего", "того, кто контролирует действия". Второе - страх перед неизвестным и "могучим" феноменом. Страх продолжать работу с нимиттой преодолевается либо путем сильной уверенности в учении Будды (saddha), либо путем стремления пережить максимум блаженства (на что решиться непросто, поскольку нет уверенности, что "я" выдержу такое количество экстаза). Если препятствие не убрано, произойдет шаг назад в медитации и нимитта исчезнет. Второе препятствие - возбужденность. Аджан пишет, что обычно ум реагирует на такие вещи как "вау!", а если это произойдет на данном этапе медитации, то нимитта исчезнет и, возможно, на очень долгое время, вплоть до нескольких месяцев. Если удалось-таки сосредоточиться на нимитте и на 100% "слиться" с ней, то происходит вхождение в 1 джхану, где "я" или "контролирующий ситуацию" полностью исчезает (соответственно отключаются все 5 чувств и способность "размышлять").

Интересно, что в отличие от Аджана Буддадасы, Аджан Брам утверждает, что любые попытки "манипулировать" нимиттами являются разрушительными для прогресса в медитации. Также напомню, что Аджан Брам и Аджан Сумедо являются двумя "видными" западными учениками Аджана Чаа, т.е. их учения фактически являются учением Аджана Чаа.

----------


## sergey

Zom, приветствую!
Вы в сообщении 11.10.2008 11:18 давали ссылку на перевод статьи бхикху Сомы про нимитту. Теперь там ошибка 404  (нет такого документа). А где-нибудь этот документ доступен или можете его куда-нибудь выставить или скинуть?

----------


## Zom

Я его убрал, потому что там место временное так сказать.
Закинул сейчас в аттач, но там правда не отформатировано
по строкам - но весь текст там есть.

----------

AlekseyE (06.02.2009), sergey (06.02.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Нимитта - это "ментальный образ", нет?

Созерцаешь статую Будды - физический объект, который порождает ментальный образ. Потом созерцаешь ментальный образ Будды без опоры на физический объект.

----------


## Zom

Да, именно ментальный.
Тут причём важно то, что когда созерцаешь статую будды, то постоянно задействовано сознание глаза. А если созерцаешь только нимитту статуи будды - то сознание глаза не задействовано (равно как и иные сознания чувств).

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (06.02.2009)

----------


## sergey

> Закинул сейчас в аттач


Спасибо.

----------


## Вова Л.

Правильно ли я понял, что если долго практиковать концентрацию, то со временем появится устойчивый ментальный образ (нимитта) на котором нужно концентрироваться? Так?

----------


## Won Soeng

Нимитта это в каком-то смысле восприятие до осознания. До того, как воспринятое осознается структурированно, разделяясь на фрагменты.

Состояние действительно внушает страх, разрушающий это состояние. Это все равно что кошмар, в котором есть чувственное восприятие, но нет опоры на какое-либо различение. Такой страх преодолевается, если развивать достижение нимитты только по одной сфере. Например, слух. Практикой однонаправленности, поглощения одним звуком или мантрой, рождается состояние, когда вдруг звуки перестают достигать осознания как нечто структурированное, но это не глухота. Прекращается так же осознание слуховых иллюзий, слухового воображения. Невозможно даже представить какой-то звук, какое-то слово. Звуки слышны, но только как фон, разнообразный, имеющий перспективу, но не акцентированный ни на один из фрагментов. Как будто вся вселенная звуков одновременно вместилась в голове, сама голова стала этой вселенной. Невозможно сконцентрироваться на чем-либо одном и это вызывает тревогу, как будто бы происходит свободное падение и ничего нельзя сделать, только падать и падать. Одновременно с тревогой появляется некоторая эйфория, что называется "захватывает дух".
Но долго это не продолжается, мир снова рассыпается на фрагменты, на осколки.
При этом выясняется, что мышление, зрение, осязание, обоняние и вкус были "потеряны", нет никаких воспоминаний, зато слух вспоминается отчетливо и несколько мгновений можно вспоминать в разных деталях достаточно долго и подробно. Нет никакой памяти о том, что было видно, как будто бы возникла временная слепота. После нескольких подобных попыток тревога исчезает и состояние не захыватывает до такой степени, зрение, по крайней мере сохраняет способность к воспоминанию. 
К сожалению, ничего не могу сказать про осязание, обоняние и вкус, с ними пока не удавалось добиться чего либо подобного. 
Но подобное удавалось по отдельности и одновремено с мышлением, слухом и зрением.
Многие дзенские истории говорят о подобных явлениях взрыва в восприятии при глубокой концентрации и неожиданном звуке или неожиданной мысли или неожиданной боли, ощущения. Один только раз встречал, когда состояние было вызвано вкусом воды и осознанием, что эта вода была выпита из черепа.

----------

Михаил_ (04.04.2018), Монферран (11.11.2018)

----------


## Аминадав

> Продолжая тему джханы, поднятую в предыдущих тредах, пора уточнить понятие "нимитта", играющее ключевую роль в сосредоточении.
> 
> Предлагаю начать обсуждение со статьи:
> 
> http://users.i.com.ua/~sangha/dharma/lib/nimitta.pdf


Статью, с которой начиналась эта тема, можно теперь найти тут:
http://dhamma.ru/lib/nimitta.pdf

----------

Aion (08.02.2009), AlekseyE (08.02.2009), Zom (09.02.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Правильно ли я понял, что если долго практиковать концентрацию, то со временем появится устойчивый ментальный образ (нимитта) на котором нужно концентрироваться? Так?


Всё верно, согласно лекциям практикующих учителей и древним комментариям - именно так. Причём судя по всему сложным (состоящим из многих частей разной формы) этот образ быть не может, поскольку с углублением практики объект медитации упрощается по мере того как сознание сливается с объектом в однонаправленности. Например, в Висуддхемагге сказано, что если, к примеру, созерцать касину огня (язычёк пламени в качестве воспомогательного начального объекта), или касину воды (воду, налитую в стакан в качестве воспомогательного объекта) - то при достижении появления нимитты сознание заполняется восприятием огня /или воды, а нимитта не предстаёт в виде пламени или стакана - а напротив, является в виде простой статичной "умственной картинки", на которой далее происходит сосредоточение - и если оно успешно, это приводит в 1-ую джхану. Про касину огня сказано так (цитирую):

"..нимитта [counterpart sign] предстаёт неподвижной, подобной куску красной ткани, помещённой в пространстве, или золотого веера, или подобной золотой колонне. С её появлением он [практик] достигает сосредоточения доступа...

про касину воды:
"..нимитта [counterpart sign] предстаёт недвижимой, подобной хрустальному вееру, помещённому в пространстве, подобной зеркальному диску, изготовленному из хрусталя..."

Если объект был сложный в деталях и подвижный, то он превращается в неподвижный и простой. Про дыхание обычно говорят, что нимитта дыхания предстаёт в виде простого белого светящегося диска или овала.

В Чула-Суньятта сутте Будда говорит так:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....121.than.html (ENG)
http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn121.htm (РУС в переводе Устьянцева)

4. Ананда, так же как дворец матери Мигары пуст от слонов, скота, коней и кобыл, пуст от золота и серебра, пуст от собрания мужчин и женщин, но есть наличие только данного отсутствия пустотности, а именно, однонаправленности, зависящей от Сангхи бхиккху. Также и бхиккху, не обращаясь к восприятию деревни, не обращаясь к восприятию людей, – обращаются к однонаправленности, зависящей от восприятия леса. Их ум вступает в восприятие леса и обретает уверенность, устойчивость и решимость. Они понимают так: "Какие бы беспокойства не зависели от восприятия деревни, – таковых здесь нет; какие бы беспокойства не зависели от восприятия людей, – таковых здесь нет. Есть наличие только данного количества беспокойств, а именно, однонаправленности, зависящей от восприятия леса". Они понимают: "Это поле восприятия пусто от восприятия деревни; это поле восприятия пусто от восприятия людей. Есть наличие только данного отсутствия пустотности, а именно, однонаправленности, зависящей от восприятия леса." Таким образом, они относится к этому как к пустому от того, чего нет; но то, что остается, они понимают как то, что наличествует, следующим образом: "Это наличествует". Так, Ананда, это подлинное, неискаженное, чистое вхождение в пустотность.

5. И снова, Ананда, бхиккху, не обращаясь к восприятию людей, не обращаясь к восприятию леса, – обращаются к однонаправленности, зависящей от восприятия земли. Их ум вступает в восприятие земли и обретает уверенность, устойчивость и решимость. Как бычья шкура очищается от складок, когда ее растягивают на сотнях колышков, также и бхиккху, не обращая внимания на холмы и впадины на этой земле, на реки и лощины, на буреломы и колючки, на горы и неровности, обращается к однонаправленности, зависящей от восприятия земли. Их ум вступает в восприятие земли и обретает уверенность, устойчивость и решимость. Они понимают так: "Какие бы беспокойства не зависели от восприятия людей, – таковых здесь нет; какие бы беспокойства не зависели от восприятия леса, – таковых здесь нет. Есть наличие только данного количества беспокойств, а именно, однонаправленности, зависящей от восприятия леса." Они понимают: "Это поле восприятия пусто от восприятия людей; это поле восприятия пусто от восприятия леса. Есть наличие только данного отсутствия пустотности, а именно, однонаправленности, зависящей от восприятия земли." Таким образом, они относятся к этому как к пустому от того, чего нет; но то, что остается, они понимают как то, что наличествует, следующим образом: "Это наличествует". Так, Ананда, это подлинное, неискаженное, чистое вхождение в пустотность.

----------

AlekseyE (09.02.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (10.02.2009), Вова Л. (09.02.2009), Михаил_ (04.03.2016)

----------


## Михаил_

*Да что-же такое нимитта?*
Это якорь, предоставленный божеством, или барьер - который полностью захватывает внимание?
Почему некоторые утверждают, что нимитту нужно отбросить?

Так хорошо мне, так заманчиво, оставаться с нимиттой...

----------


## Ассаджи

Начатое здесь обсуждение было продолжено в темах:

https://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=434.0

https://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=1208.0

----------

PampKin Head (02.04.2018), Михаил_ (02.04.2018)

----------

